# Anni 80 e 90



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Banale? Trito e ritrito?  Forse..ma mi guardo in giro con le nuove generazioni e ci penso spesso.....

Vorrei solo capire come sono stati i vostri e che ricordi avete se vi va di raccontarli

Genere di musica che ascoltavate, moda che seguivate, compagnie, modi di divertirsi , vacanze dove le facevate, abitudini, vizietti…..

Io ho parecchi ricordi bellissimi e quando ne parlo con mio figlio che oggi ha 19 anni mi guarda come se raccontassi cose fantasiose, che non si potrebbero ripetere più per la loro generazione. Ma perchè mi domando?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Anch'io ho ricordi bellissimi di quei periodi. Più belli negli anni 90, che 80. I secondi sono stati complessi, per forza di cose visto che attraversavo l'adolescenza. Rapporti familiari conflittuali, con mio padre soprattutto che non concepiva uscite e divertimento. Quel poco che vi concedeva me lo faceva pesare. Per questo, quando riuscivo a fare qualcosa, ne godevo fino all'ultima goccia. Negli anni 90 ero universitaria, avevo una marea di conoscenti e alcuni amici dei cui ricordi faccio tesoro più che di quelli di storie sentimentali. Sul serio. 
Ascoltavo musica pop per lo più, Madonna, Aha, Depeche Mode, Duran e Spandau, ovviamente, guardavo Dee Jay television, poi nei 90 Mtv (sparita, mai capito perché), leggevo Cioè... mi vestivo cercando di adattare una moda obiettivamente orribile ai miei canoni... vacanze non potevo farle da sola, e non ero l'unica, al di là delle restrizioni paterne, comunque ai tempi eravamo molto più controllati di quanto lo saremmo adesso.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Essendo dell’82 gli anni 80 li ricordo poco e negli anni 90 non capivo una sega 
Non che la cosa sia cambiata molto in realtà


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2022)

Sono del 75. La cosa più rilevante che ho fatto negli anni 80 é stato il gioco della bottiglia.
Nei 90 si studiava e si scopicchiava, già meglio.
Un mondo estremamente distorto, ti sembrava che _i ragazzi della terza C _fosse recitato bene


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

Senz'altro erano anni migliori degli attuali,  sotto quasi tutti i punti di vista.
Per me, però,  sono stati anni molto difficili.
Diciamo che dal 1999 in poi ho vissuto molto meglio.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anch'io ho ricordi bellissimi di quei periodi. Più belli negli anni 90, che 80. I secondi sono stati complessi, per forza di cose visto che attraversavo l'adolescenza. Rapporti familiari conflittuali, con mio padre soprattutto che non concepiva uscite e divertimento. Quel poco che vi concedeva me lo faceva pesare. Per questo, quando riuscivo a fare qualcosa, ne godevo fino all'ultima goccia. Negli anni 90 ero universitaria, avevo una marea di conoscenti e alcuni amici dei cui ricordi faccio tesoro più che di quelli di storie sentimentali. Sul serio.
> Ascoltavo musica pop per lo più, Madonna, Aha, Depeche Mode, Duran e Spandau, ovviamente, guardavo Dee Jay television, poi nei 90 Mtv (sparita, mai capito perché), leggevo Cioè... mi vestivo cercando di adattare una moda obiettivamente orribile ai miei canoni... vacanze non potevo farle da sola, e non ero l'unica, al di là delle restrizioni paterne, comunque ai tempi eravamo molto più controllati di quanto lo saremmo adesso.


Io sono stata molto fortunata in quanto a libertà, ho sempre fatto un pò tutto quello che mi pareva, ovviamente senza mai creare problemi gravi di comportamento, ho vissuto quindi anche gli anni 80 (non proprio i primi) da ragazzina con le prime discoteche la domenica pomeriggio e poi piano piano preso piede per il resto conquistandomi fiducia (a volte mal riposta, qualche volta mi è andata pure bene) dei miei.

Ho ascoltato tanta discomusic e ballata tantissimo, ma nel mio cuore da sempre c’è stato e c’è ancora il rock Acdc, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Kiss, Black Sabbat, Ronnie James Dio e tanti altri, un po’ di tutte le sfaccettature del rock, che ancora ascolto…

Ho seguito le mode ma a modo mio, senza farmi troppo influenzare, ho vissuto Riccione e Viareggio nelle vacanze estive come se non ci fosse un domani , ahahahahah sempre in giro per discoteche , ritrovi in spiaggia con chitarra, grandi compagnie e birra a fiumi (che poco mi piaceva ma era quella che costava meno) con cannette (che mi facevano cagare, perché invece che rallegrarmi diventavo mia nonna rompicoglioni).

Quando ci penso mi girano le balle….. guardo gli sbarbati di adesso e penso che potessi riavere la loro età ma ai “miei tempi” probabilmente oserei anche di più di quello che ho fatto.

Slinguazzavi con uno e dicevi “me lo sono fatto” oggi il me lo sono fatto a 13/14/15/16 anni vuol dire ben altro.

Quanti bei ricordi.


----------



## Vera (8 Gennaio 2022)

Negli anni '80 ero tanto caruccia e dolce


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono del 75. La cosa più rilevante che ho fatto negli anni 80 é stato il gioco della bottiglia.
> Nei 90 si studiava e si scopicchiava, già meglio.
> Un mondo estremamente distorto, ti sembrava che _i ragazzi della terza C _fosse recitato bene


Sì, con almeno dieci anni in più del personaggio che interpretavano... però era carino.


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Senz'altro erano anni migliori degli attuali,  sotto quasi tutti i punti di vista.
> Per me, però,  sono stati anni molto difficili.
> Diciamo che dal 1999 in poi ho vissuto molto meglio.


Per me invece proprio il 1999 è stato lo spartiacque, in negativo.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono del 75. La cosa più rilevante che ho fatto negli anni 80 é stato il gioco della bottiglia.
> Nei 90 si studiava e si scopicchiava, già meglio.
> Un mondo estremamente distorto, ti sembrava che _i ragazzi della terza C _fosse recitato bene


Sono del 75. La cosa più rilevante che ho fatto negli anni 80 é stato il gioco della bottiglia.

giocato una sola volta a scuola alle medie e beccato il più cesso della compagnia 
Da quella volta ovviamente declinavo 

Un mondo estremamente distorto, ti sembrava che _i ragazzi della terza C _fosse recitato bene 
diciamo che ci facevamo andare tutto bene perchè avevamo altro da fare, quindi "giudicavamo" meno e tutto passava in secondo piano se non i ns interessoi e le ns pulsioni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per me invece proprio il 1999 è stato lo spartiacque, in negativo.


Io nel 99 ho fatto la cazzata più grossa di tutta la mia vita....
Per fortuna col nuovo millennio ho recuperato


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Essendo dell’82 gli anni 80 li ricordo poco e negli anni 90 non capivo una sega
> Non che la cosa sia cambiata molto in realtà


niente ricordi nemmeno negli anni 90?  dai eri un' adolescente  a parte non capire una sega (come più o meno  tutti a quell'età) non hai fatto nulla di cui ricordartene ogni tanto?


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> diciamo che ci facevamo andare tutto bene perchè avevamo altro da fare, quindi "giudicavamo" meno e tutto passava in secondo piano se non i ns interessoi e le ns pulsioni


È vero. Ma non in modo egoistico. È che proprio non ci interessava stare a puntare il dito o fare le pulci a tutto, come succede ora. Per quanto mi riguarda, la "noia" che tanto sembra prendere i ragazzi di adesso io non sapevo cosa fosse.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io nel 99 ho fatto la cazzata più grossa di tutta la mia vita....
> Per fortuna col nuovo millennio ho recuperato


matrimonio?


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> niente ricordi nemmeno negli anni 90?  dai eri un' adolescente  a parte non capire una sega (come più o meno  tutti a quell'età) non hai fatto nulla di cui ricordartene ogni tanto?


Ma certo
Tutte le superiori
Periodo fantastico
Sono ancora in contatto con quasi tutti i compagni di scuola


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Negli anni '80 ero tanto caruccia e dolce


eh si probabilmente non avevi ancora incontrato chi ti forgiasse, come tanti ,  io compresa


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Banale? Trito e ritrito?  Forse..ma mi guardo in giro con le nuove generazioni e ci penso spesso.....
> 
> Vorrei solo capire come sono stati i vostri e che ricordi avete se vi va di raccontarli
> 
> ...


Ma cos'è che tuo figlio guarda come fossero fantasie?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> matrimonio?


Convivenza con una persona che poi si è rivelata molto molto molto cattiva e manipolatrice...
Per fortuna dopo un anno ho capito che stavo buttandomi via e sono tornata dai miei!


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È vero. Ma non in modo egoistico. È che proprio non ci interessava stare a puntare il dito o fare le pulci a tutto, come succede ora. Per quanto mi riguarda, la "noia" che tanto sembra prendere i ragazzi di adesso io non sapevo cosa fosse.


vero, la noia, le depressioni, le ansie tutte cose che non conoscevo proprio, manco di nome,


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma cos'è che tuo figlio guarda come fossero fantasie?


le grandi compagnie , il divertirsi senza un ghello in tasca, anche solo ascoltare musica in piazza dalle macchine ferme (senza benzina)
il citofonarsi per uscire, cose  così


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Convivenza con una persona che poi si è rivelata molto molto molto cattiva e manipolatrice...
> Per fortuna dopo un anno ho capito che stavo buttandomi via e sono tornata dai miei!


beh incidente di percorso, sicuramente ne hai fatto tesoro


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ronnie James Dio e tanti altri, un po’ di tutte le sfaccettature del rock....


Ieri stavo giusto ascoltando Rainbow in the dark. Trovo che Dio abbia una voce quasi identica a Klaus Meine che infatti assomigliandogli anche esteticamente , spesso veniva scambiato per lui.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ieri stavo giusto ascoltando Rainbow in the dark. Trovo che Dio abbia una voce quasi identica a Klaus Meine che infatti assomigliandogli anche esteticamente , spesso veniva scambiato oer lui.


assomigli al cantante degli Scorpions?  oggi o "ieri" ??
No dai .Dio è Dio...... in tutti i suoi gruppi Black S:. Rainbow e via dicendo, per me voce piu accattivante la sua  ...parere mio èh, da vera ignorante in materia
Ma anche gli Scorpions  che ascolto ancora e vorrei rivedere in concerto (ne dubito ormai) li ho sempre adorati


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> assomigli al cantante degli Scorpions?  oggi o "ieri" ??
> No dai .Dio è Dio...... in tutti i suoi gruppi Black S:. Rainbow e via dicendo, per me voce piu accattivante la sua  ...parere mio èh, da vera ignorante in materia
> Ma anche gli Scorpions  che ascolto ancora e vorrei rivedere in concerto (ne dubito ormai) li ho sempre adorati


Non lo dico io, ieri leggevo proprio un aneddoto raccontato da Klaus Meine stesso in cui raccontava che spesso lo scambiavano per Dio


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

I social, i grp


Tachipirina ha detto:


> niente ricordi nemmeno negli anni 90?  dai eri un' adolescente  a parte *non capire una sega* (come più o meno  tutti a quell'età) non hai fatto nulla di cui ricordartene ogni tanto?


Non le capiva ma, molto probabilmente,  le faceva


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

40, 30, 20, ma pure 10 anni in meno migliorano tutto. Persino la musica pop


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> le grandi compagnie , il divertirsi senza un ghello in tasca, anche solo ascoltare musica in piazza dalle macchine ferme (senza benzina)
> il citofonarsi per uscire, cose  così


Però non si possono ripetere come li abbiamo sentiti noi, erano a tutti gli effetti altri decenni.
Io posso dire davvero poco dei giovani d'oggi, ma in compagnia si trovano ancora, anche ad ascoltare musica, almeno dove io vivo anche durante il lockdown era facile trovarli in gruppo.

Personalmente, a parte citare mille cose che qui tra più o meno coetanei tutti sicuro conoscono, è il senso del tempo che era diverso. Tu dici che non c'era noia, io invece la provavo a volte la noia, come quelli che si chiamavano "tempi morti". A guardare indietro quasi mi sembra una cosa incredibile di arrivare ad una concezione di tempo da sentirlo "morto".

Io ho una marea di ricordi. Quando mia nonna mi metteva a fare il sonnellino pomeridiano, età asilo, io non ne volevo assolutamente sapere. Mia madre ai tempi teneva in casa sempre una confezione di pastiglie di crusca. Io prendevo le confezioni vuote, ci catturavo una mosca. E quando mia nonna si era addormentata, mollavo la mosca, che essendo stata rinchiusa cominciava a volare per la stanza facendo rumore. Così mia nonna si svegliava e si alzava per ucciderla. Fine del sonnellino. Sono ricordi scemi lo so, però sono ricordi.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non lo dico io, ieri leggevo proprio un aneddoto raccontato da Klaus Meine stesso in cui raccontava Klaus Meine


allora non ho capito bene.....   avevo capito che tu assomigliavi esteticamente a Klaus Meine

che spesso lo scambiavano per Dio 
mah .... tutto può essere  ma non esteticamente però   Dio era inquietante a vedersi , ma un grande


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I social, i grp
> 
> Non le capiva ma, molto probabilmente,  le faceva


pure troppe


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> allora non ho capito bene.....   avevo capito che tu assomigliavi esteticamente a Klaus Meine
> 
> che spesso lo scambiavano per Dio
> mah .... tutto può essere  ma non esteticamente però   Dio era inquietante a vedersi , ma un grande


 no no non gli somiglio per nulla a nessuno dei 2 ne' esteticamente ne' vocalmente


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> allora non ho capito bene.....   avevo capito che tu assomigliavi esteticamente a Klaus Meine
> 
> che spesso lo scambiavano per Dio
> mah .... tutto può essere  ma non esteticamente però   Dio era inquietante a vedersi , ma un grande


assomigliassi ..scusa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 40, 30, 20, ma pure 10 anni in meno migliorano tutto. Persino la musica pop


Bisogna saper valutare un'epoca prescindendo dalle proprie esperienze. 
Sugli anni '80 nutro tanti dubbi, sono il decennio del boom dei suicidi.
Oggi drasticamente calati.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> pure troppe


Mi riferivo ad @omicron  ma sicuramente ne hai fatte pure tu.
Difficile trovare una donna "dalle mani pulite" sotto questo profilo


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad @omicron  ma sicuramente ne hai fatte pure tu.
> Difficile trovare una donna "dalle mani pulite" sotto questo profilo


A voglia se ne ho fatte


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I social, i grp
> 
> Non le capiva ma, molto probabilmente,  le faceva


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Bisogna saper valutare un'epoca prescindendo dalle proprie esperienze.
> Sugli anni '80 nutro tanti dubbi, sono il decennio del boom dei suicidi.
> Oggi drasticamente calati.


Sono gli anni che paghiamo ancora adesso. Ma se eri all’asilo non lo sapevi. Adesso però si dovrebbe


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad @omicron  ma sicuramente ne hai fatte pure tu.
> Difficile trovare una donna "dalle mani pulite" sotto questo profilo


Solo quello si poteva fare...


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> no no non gli somiglio per nulla a nessuno dei 2 ne' esteticamente ne' vocalmente


peccato.... giravi per locali e quattro ghelli li tiravi su con le cover


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2022)

per me gli anni ottanta li ho vissuti con entusiasmo e fiducioso nel proseguo della mia vita di coppia , figli piccoli o appena nati , tanto lavoro  vacanze indimenticabili , acquistato casa e quindi anche lavori extra per il mutuo .
Canzoni seguite poco ,solo televisione  comperata la prima televisione a colori  per i mondiali .
Andava tutto alla grande


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono gli anni che paghiamo ancora adesso. Ma se eri all’asilo non lo sapevi. Adesso però si dovrebbe


Propaganda


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Propaganda


Cosa?


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa?


lasciali fa erano in fasce  e anche pischelli


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> peccato.... giravi per locali e quattro ghelli li tiravi su con le cover


E nemmeno con la chitarra


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E nemmeno con la chitarra


e va beh ma non sai fare niente !!! sai solo ascoltarli?
già qualcosa però


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e va beh ma non sai fare niente !!! sai solo ascoltarli?
> già qualcosa però


Con la chitarra si ma strimpello


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa?


Hai fatto un'affermazione politica.
Dissento.
Però non è la sede.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Con la chitarra si ma strimpello


pure io con una batteria faccio rumore, ma con del pubblico prenderei delle botte


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai fatto un'affermazione politica.
> Dissento.
> Però non è la sede.


 pure il craxiano. Non bastavano i no-vax


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> pure il craxiano. Non bastavano i no-vax


Non sono craxiano, affatto. 
Ma la propaganda è propaganda. 
Domanda: un craxiano è una persona di serie b?


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> pure io con una batteria faccio rumore, ma con del pubblico prenderei delle botte


Troviamo un tastierista e mettiamo su i doors


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sono craxiano, affatto.
> Ma la propaganda è propaganda.
> Domanda: un craxiano è una persona di serie b?


Perché lo è un no-vax?
Semplicemente partiamo da assunti diversi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lo è un no-vax?
> Semplicemente partiamo da assunti diversi.


E basta così allora.  Ma non per qualcosa. Semplicemente non entro qui per parlare di politica o di vaccini.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E basta così allora.  Ma non per qualcosa. Semplicemente non entro qui per parlare di politica o di vaccini.


In questo mi piaci molto, siamo in sintonia.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Troviamo un tastierista e mettiamo su i doors


 si tocca pure trovare i locali che "ci accettino" 
Ovviamente gratis


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Troviamo un tastierista e mettiamo su i doors


A parte che erano in 4...
E quindi...vi manca il vocalist...
Poi cazz possiamo lasciare riposare in santa pace quel santo uomo di jdm e continuarlo semplicemente ad amarlo ...e non a rovinargli il riposo eterno?
E cmq io in concerto li ho visti...!! 
Un esperienza fatta da pochissimi....correva il 95 o 96...
Ovviamente senza Jim...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si tocca pure trovare i locali che "ci accettino"
> Ovviamente gratis
> A me serve un bassista bravo


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A parte che erano in 4...
> E quindi...vi manca il vocalist...
> Poi cazz possiamo lasciare riposare in santa pace quel santo uomo di jdm e continuarlo semplicemente ad amarlo ...e non a rovinargli il riposo eterno?
> E cmq io in concerto li ho visti...!!
> ...


Non puoi farla tu la vocalist?
Bella esperienza sicuramente è anche anni ancora buoni per concerti del genete

Sono 1,65 
Basta ?
Più bassista di così



Tachipirina ha detto:


> Sono 1,65
> Basta ?
> Più bassista di così


Era per arcistufo


----------



## Martoriato (8 Gennaio 2022)

Modificare i motorini,genitori che rompevano i coglioni perché andavo male a scuola, le tipe che ti piacevano e ti illudevi di piacergli ma alla fine se le facevano sempre gli altri,le prime orribili uscite in discoteca dove ti illudevi di divertirti,le prime canne,l’universita‘ di cui non mi fregava assolutamente niente,la patente,viaggetti con gli amici ad Amsterdam,i primi lavori,il non sapere che caxxo fare della propria vita,la prima cocente delusione d’amore. Ero un vero teppista arrabbiato con la vita, spesso il maresciallo dei carabinieri mi chiamava in caserma per minacciarmi.
No,per me quegli anni sono stati uno schifo, sono felice di essere consapevole del mio vivere qui e ora e a parte per la forza fisica che mi tornerebbe comoda visto che faccio sport da sempre, non vorrei mai tornare indietro. 
Quanto al sapere cosa fare della propria  vita ancora adesso a 49 anni non lo so,con la differenza che me ne sbatto allegramente le palle, mi frega solo separare la gente dai loro soldi con il mio lavoro.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

belli movimentati anche i tuoi direi, io per certi versi invece un po li rimpiango consapevole che sono andati


----------



## Martoriato (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> belli movimentati anche i tuoi direi, io per certi versi invece un po li rimpiango consapevole che sono andati


E ti ho detto solo una minima parte delle mie frustrazioni esistenziali. Il vero riscatto se così vogliamo chiamarlo è che oggi rivedo gli amici di quegli anni e molti di loro sono sfasciati fisicamente,distrutti da alcol e droghe,sposati infelicemente e bloccati in un lavoro che non amano. Avrò anche sofferto un po’ da ragazzino ma posso dire di sentirmi completamente riscattato. Faccio solo ciò che mi piace.


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E ti ho detto solo una minima parte delle mie frustrazioni esistenziali. Il vero riscatto se così vogliamo chiamarlo è che oggi rivedo gli amici di quegli anni e molti di loro sono sfasciati fisicamente,distrutti da alcol e droghe,sposati infelicemente e bloccati in un lavoro che non amano. Avrò anche sofferto un po’ da ragazzino ma posso dire di sentirmi completamente riscattato.


In pratica ti senti bene considerando miserabili le vite altrui.


----------



## Martoriato (8 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> In pratica ti senti bene considerando miserabili le vite altrui.


No,perché miserabili? Sono le loro vite,sono affari loro,semplicemente sono felice di non avere fatto le loro stesse scelte. Ho un amico che era stato lanciato nel mondo dell’arte da due sponsor molto grossi ,ma la sua passione per alcol e cocaina gli hanno fatto mandare tutto a puttane e adesso è solo,sfatto e povero in canna.


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E ti ho detto solo una minima parte delle mie frustrazioni esistenziali. Il vero riscatto se così vogliamo chiamarlo è che oggi rivedo gli amici di quegli anni e molti di loro sono sfasciati fisicamente,distrutti da alcol e droghe,sposati infelicemente e bloccati in un lavoro che non amano. Avrò anche sofferto un po’ da ragazzino ma posso dire di sentirmi completamente riscattato. Faccio solo ciò che mi piace.


si capita anche a me di vedere gente sfatta e sfortunata  dei vecchi tempi, un po mi spiace, ma tanti se la sono cercata non crescendo mai....
tu ne hai tratto solo il meglio dal "peggio" buon per te


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si tocca pure trovare i locali che "ci accettino"
> Ovviamente gratis


Facile : qualche centro anziani o qualche oratorio


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Facile : qualche centro anziani o qualche oratorio


allora dobbiamo cambiare genere di musica 
io i casadei non li facci eh
mi ritiro


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono gli anni che paghiamo ancora adesso. Ma se eri all’asilo non lo sapevi. Adesso però si dovrebbe


Tu come li ricordi Brunetta quegli anni?
Mentre li vivevi pensavi ad altri decenni quando tu eri più giovane, un po' come capita in questa discussione?
Avevi la percezione di come sarebbero cambiate le cose, o il tuo sentire era quello di un tempo "eterno"?

Ti immagino come una donna bellissima, con il tripudio della moda di quegli anni, non i quattro stracci cinesi di oggi... ma alle spalle altri anni, di un'altra Italia, ma sempre vigorosa.


----------



## Vera (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh si probabilmente non avevi ancora incontrato chi ti forgiasse, come tanti ,  io compresa


Solo perché ero piccina. Sono dell''84.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu come li ricordi Brunetta quegli anni?
> Mentre li vivevi pensavi ad altri decenni quando tu eri più giovane, un po' come capita in questa discussione?
> Avevi la percezione di come sarebbero cambiate le cose, o il tuo sentire era quello di un tempo "eterno"?
> 
> Ti immagino come una donna bellissima, con *il tripudio della moda di quegli anni*, non i quattro stracci cinesi di oggi... ma alle spalle altri anni, di un'altra Italia, ma sempre vigorosa.


Il grassetto mi fa sganasciare. La più brutta moda di tutti i tempi!
Io jeans e camicia o t shirt o maglia.
Io mi sentivo molto a mio agio ed ero contenta.
Però ho ben chiaro il clima culturale che faceva pensare ai ragazzi che sarebbero diventati o avrebbero dovuto diventare ricchi, senza chiedersi perché è come o che, consapevoli che non lo sarebbero diventati, si sono distrutti di sostanze.
La Milano da bere che era il sacco della città era sotto gli occhi di tutti, solo che tanti partecipavano o speravano di farlo. 
Ho aspettato la resa dei conti. E se c’è chi non la vede adesso, deve cambiare la gradazione degli occhiali.


----------



## Carola (8 Gennaio 2022)

Anni 80
Insomma mio pap nnnstava niente bene io ero poco più che bambina .. triste

anni 90 liceo poi università laboravo come hostess / modella mi sono divertita un sacco fatto tante esperienze viaggi meravigliosi che mi pagavo da sola sud America oriente i soldi  meglio spesi e viaggi davvero zaino in spalla e biglietto aereo tutto improvvisato ..
e ho amato tanto  un ragazzo con il quale è rimastosplendido rapporto ..oltre che la meraviglia di quegli anni io e lui in giro x il mondo

non ero paninara  ne dark ne nulla anzi detestavo ste cose
Poi Sul finire anni 90  ho conosciuto mio marito


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Banale? Trito e ritrito?  Forse..ma mi guardo in giro con le nuove generazioni e ci penso spesso.....
> 
> Vorrei solo capire come sono stati i vostri e che ricordi avete se vi va di raccontarli
> 
> ...


se penso a quegli anni, mi viene in mente una lista di persone da uccidere.   per il bene dell'umanità


----------



## Vera (8 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se penso a quegli anni, mi viene in mente una lista di persone da uccidere.   per il bene dell'umanità


Strano.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Strano.


troppo apocalittico?


----------



## Vera (8 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> troppo apocalittico?


Di solito sei un tipo così pacifico.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il grassetto mi fa sganasciare. La più brutta moda di tutti i tempi!
> Io jeans e camicia o t shirt o maglia.
> Io mi sentivo molto a mio agio ed ero contenta.
> Però ho ben chiaro il clima culturale che faceva pensare ai ragazzi che sarebbero diventati o avrebbero dovuto diventare ricchi, senza chiedersi perché è come o che, consapevoli che non lo sarebbero diventati, si sono distrutti di sostanze.
> ...


Però non hai esattamente risposto alla mia domanda. A me incuriosiva veramente un tuo ricordo, sentire.
Sulla moda in effetti hai ragione, però era il boom del "made in Italy"!!! Io ricordo che c'erano un sacco di aziende che producevano in zona, specialmente maglioni di lana (lana vera).
Più che altro ricordo un gran giro di tessuti, tipo il velluto che era veramente velluto, ho delle foto di mia madre da giovane con una giacca in velluto a coste, gonna e altro (non ho la foto davanti perchè son tutte diapo), ma era elegante e semplice al contempo.
Ricordo anche le mutande "sexy" sgambatissime degli anni 90, robe che le finivano sopra l'ombelico. Le spalline che cacciavano anche a me nelle giacche.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Di solito sei un tipo così pacifico.


assolutamente


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se penso a quegli anni, mi viene in mente una lista di persone da uccidere.   per il bene dell'umanità


elencale, nessuno credo si scandalizzi


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2022)

più tardi


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> allora dobbiamo cambiare genere di musica
> io i casadei non li facci eh
> mi ritiro


Io solo Iron Maiden ma dubito piacciano. Black sabbath  pero' in casa di riposo  potrebbero andare ma si devono togliere gli apparecchi acustici. Casadei vade retro!!


----------



## Vera (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> elencale, nessuno credo si scandalizzi


Fai prima a chiedere chi non è nella lista


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Io solo Iron Maiden ma dubito piacciano. Black sabbath  pero' in casa di riposo  potrebbero andare ma si devono togliere gli apparecchi acustici. Casadei vade retro!!


credimi li toglierebbero o gli scoppierebbero nelle orecchie
magari puntiamo sull'oratorio vah


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Fai prima a chiedere chi non è nella lista


ma parliamo di politici, parliamo di serie tv, parliamo di....de ché?


----------



## Vera (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma parliamo di politici, parliamo di serie tv, parliamo di....de ché?


Esseri viventi.


----------



## Cattivik (8 Gennaio 2022)

... mi vengo in mente tre parole... "compagnia del muretto"...

Cattivik

PS oltre a "ho montato il 75 e il 19..." questo per intenditori...


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... mi vengo in mente tre parole... "compagnia del muretto"...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> PS oltre a "ho montato il 75 e il 19..." questo per intenditori...


PS oltre a "ho montato il 75 e il 19..." questo per intenditori...
sono carburatori per motorini vespe (non sono intenditrice )


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Io solo Iron Maiden ma dubito piacciano.


Ommerda abbiamo qualcosa in comune


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Gennaio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... mi vengo in mente tre parole... "compagnia del muretto"...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> PS oltre a "ho montato il 75 e il 19..." questo per intenditori...


Non erano i ragazzi del muretto?


----------



## Tachipirina (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ommerda abbiamo qualcosa in comune


Allora oltrevommerda devi bestemmiare....sono fan anche io...visti anche concerti


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però non hai esattamente risposto alla mia domanda. A me incuriosiva veramente un tuo ricordo, sentire.
> Sulla moda in effetti hai ragione, però era il boom del "made in Italy"!!! Io ricordo che c'erano un sacco di aziende che producevano in zona, specialmente maglioni di lana (lana vera).
> Più che altro ricordo un gran giro di tessuti, tipo il velluto che era veramente velluto, ho delle foto di mia madre da giovane con una giacca in velluto a coste, gonna e altro (non ho la foto davanti perchè son tutte diapo), ma era elegante e semplice al contempo.
> Ricordo anche le mutande "sexy" sgambatissime degli anni 90, robe che le finivano sopra l'ombelico. Le spalline che cacciavano anche a me nelle giacche.


L’esplosione degli stilisti Made in Italy, la meraviglia della eleganza di Armani o del sexy di Versace, non c’entra con l’ossessione per le spalline o l’orrore di chi si faceva tagli di capelli assurdi copiando  male le rockstar.
Ero giovane avevo tanto da fare. 
Ma gli anni 80 sono iniziate con Ustica e la strage di Bologna e l’arroganza della politica e le televisioni libere che hanno cambiato la cultura, facendo credere le cose di cui dicevo prima, facendo arretrare le donne a immagine sessuale. 
Non è stato tutto bei ricordi di Bin Bum Ban perché non era bello. Solo dei bambini potevano credere che fosse attenzione per loro avere tanti programmi dedicati.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Allora oltrevommerda devi bestemmiare....sono fan anche io...visti anche concerti


Brava ragazza.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’esplosione degli stilisti Made in Italy, la meraviglia della eleganza di Armani o del sexy di Versace, non c’entra con l’ossessione per le spalline o l’orrore di chi si faceva tagli di capelli assurdi copiando  male le rockstar.
> Ero giovane avevo tanto da fare.
> Ma gli anni 80 sono iniziate con Ustica e la strage di Bologna e l’arroganza della politica e le televisioni libere che hanno cambiato la cultura, facendo credere le cose di cui dicevo prima, facendo arretrare le donne a immagine sessuale.
> Non è stato tutto bei ricordi di Bin Bum Ban perché non era bello. Solo dei bambini potevano credere che fosse attenzione per loro avere tanti programmi dedicati.


Ti ringrazio per la precisazione. Hai ragione. (Armani mi piaceva molto.)
Sai, anche se in quegli anni -fine 70, primi 80- iniziava il bombardamento mediatico e di oggetti per bambini, e poteva capitare che in casa di qualche coetaneo saltasse fuori il gioco in scatola, pure pubblicizzato nei canali tv, non è che il mondo dei miei ricordi girasse intorno a questo, e penso sia lo stesso per tanti miei coetanei. Forse siamo stati l'ultima generazione a cavallo tra una certa Italia e quella che è seguita poi del consumismo. 
Certamente essere bambini non era viverla da giovani adulti. Per questo trovo interessante il tuo punto di vista, come ho letto con interesse quello di @ologramma. Non è che manchino documentari e libri di storia da leggersi, però io trovo sempre più interessante sentire parlare della storia dentro la vita delle persone, senza partire dall'alto, dai grandi eventi, ma dal basso. 
Vado un poco lontano, ma pensa che mi è capitato poco tempo fa di sentire una ragazza giovane, che considerava totalmente impossibile che i fossi un tempo fossero puliti, che ci si potesse persino camminare a piedi nudi, senza che della melma si attaccasse sotto i piedi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la precisazione. Hai ragione. (Armani mi piaceva molto.)
> Sai, anche se in quegli anni -fine 70, primi 80- iniziava il bombardamento mediatico e di oggetti per bambini, e poteva capitare che in casa di qualche coetaneo saltasse fuori il gioco in scatola, pure pubblicizzato nei canali tv, non è che il mondo dei miei ricordi girasse intorno a questo, e penso sia lo stesso per tanti miei coetanei. Forse siamo stati l'ultima generazione a cavallo tra una certa Italia e quella che è seguita poi del consumismo.
> Certamente essere bambini non era viverla da giovani adulti. Per questo trovo interessante il tuo punto di vista, come ho letto con interesse quello di @ologramma. Non è che manchino documentari e libri di storia da leggersi, però io trovo sempre più interessante sentire parlare della storia dentro la vita delle persone, senza partire dall'alto, dai grandi eventi, ma dal basso.
> Vado un poco lontano, ma pensa che mi è capitato poco tempo fa di sentire una ragazza giovane, che considerava totalmente impossibile che i fossi un tempo fossero puliti, che ci si potesse persino camminare a piedi nudi, senza che della melma si attaccasse sotto i piedi.


Io ho proprio una allergia per “il buon tempo andato”. Perché da giovani era meglio quasi per tutti.
Noi siamo corpo, la psiche è il nostro cervello è il modo in cui immagazzina le esperienze, le ricorda e le elabora.
Cose prevalentemente determinate dalla genetica e dalle esperienze dei primi anni che ci forniscono copioni comportamentali.
Non possiamo prescindere dalla centralità di noi stessi, però dovremmo con l’accumulo delle esperienze riuscire a sollevarci dalla nostra esperienza e collocarla nella comunità e nel flusso storico. Ma è questa parte che è fortemente influenzata dalla cultura in cui si vive e dai media.
Molti amano credere di essersi fatti da soli o di poter ignorare la genetica. Altri vogliono sentirsi fuori dalla storia.
Per farlo elaborano complicate teorie non solo su di sé, ma sulla storia. Oppure accettano la versione del buon tempo andato.
Io sono inorridita dal fatto che i giovani pensino impossibili i fossi puliti, come credano che una pacca sul culo sia una vergogna dei nostri giorni, ho sentito interviste a universitari della Statale che erano convinti che la strage di piazza Fontana o di Bologna siano state opera delle Brigate Rosse. I miei figli difendono quella ignoranza, che non è loro, dicendo che è una parte di storia che si fa poco e male. Ma io mi stupisco che i genitori e i nonni di questi non abbiano raccontato nulla.
Ma i giovani e ormai i non più giovanissimi sono cresciuti con quelle televisioni, con genitori che, con i capelli cotonati e le spalline, volevano divertirsi e non stavano con loro e non raccontavano nulla.
L'inflazione spaventosa non la ricorda nessuno?
Ma in ogni campo avviene questo. Chiedete a dei giovani chi era Greta Garbo (io no c’ero eh ) o Frank Sinatra o ...chi erano i Beatles. Oggi vado a vedere West Side Story. Perché questo remake? Perché un film del 61 non lo guarda nessuno.
Ormai tutto è schiacciato sul presente e del passato resta solo l’età dell’oro.


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ah ! Fermi tutti,ora mi torna in mente una cosa degli anni 80. Si doveva lavorare,lavorare e lavorare. Fare soldi,sgobbare come dei negri e vantarsi dì lavorare 15 ore al giorno. Mio padre all’epoca portava a casa uno stipendio di 10 milioni dì lire e vivevamo in un appartamento di 300 metri quadri. Settimana bianca a cortina e appartamento a Porto Cervo. E per cosa poi ? Che lui alla mia età dimostrava il doppio dei miei anni e aveva addosso il triplo del mio peso. Ma vaffa….


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ah ! Fermi tutti,ora mi torna in mente una cosa degli anni 80. Si doveva lavorare,lavorare e lavorare. Fare soldi,sgobbare come dei negri e vantarsi dì lavorare 15 ore al giorno. Mio padre all’epoca portava a casa uno stipendio di 10 milioni dì lire e vivevamo in un appartamento di 300 metri quadri. Settimana bianca a cortina e appartamento a Porto Cervo. E per cosa poi ? Che lui alla mia età dimostrava il doppio dei miei anni e aveva addosso il triplo del mio peso. Ma vaffa….


Quindi hai sostituito il benessere economico con il benessere fisico?


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2022)

l’odore di alcool, quell’odore forte, che ti sembra ti avvertire pure la gradazione, un odore simile lo sento ancora oggi quando apro il sacco delle crocchette della mia cagnona.
odore di ferro saldato e molato col flessibile, misto ad alcool e sudore.
odore di diesel, nero, fumoso, che oggi lo si vede solo nel nord della Siberia, ove non possono spegnere i mezzi per non farli gelare.
rumori, la carne che sbatte su altra carne, schiaffi, mani pesanti da saldatore che colpiscono.
i miei ricordi degli anni 71-88 sono un capitolo mai chiuso, fatto di sofferenze, pianti, paure, orrori domestici che mai nessun ragazzo dovrebbe vedere.
caserme, sguardi compassionevoli degli ufficiali, cose da nascondere in un piccolo paese di provincia ove il bigottismo e il perbenismo vincono su tutto.
amici che sperimentavano primo amori, gocce di arrogance, levis 501, raf che cantava self control, sogni di essere altrove pur di non essere lì.
e insomma….non a tutti è andata benissimo.
bon vado a grigliate le costine di agnello.


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> l’odore di alcool, quell’odore forte, che ti sembra ti avvertire pure la gradazione, un odore simile lo sento ancora oggi quando apro il sacco delle crocchette della mia cagnona.
> odore di ferro saldato e molato col flessibile, misto ad alcool e sudore.
> odore di diesel, nero, fumoso, che oggi lo si vede solo nel nord della Siberia, ove non possono spegnere i mezzi per non farli gelare.
> rumori, la carne che sbatte su altra carne, schiaffi, mani pesanti da saldatore che colpiscono.
> ...


mi spiace che i tuoi ricordi siano cosi dolorosi a differenza dei miei che ad oggi ricordo sereni ovviamente tutte "banalita" del divertimento perchè comunque intorno c'erano tragedie tipo ustica, bologna etc  ma a quell'età forse non mi rendevo ancora conto della serietà degli eventi e prendevo solo la parte ludica per vivere spensierata. 
Oggi tut'altra musica ovviamente.
ho fatto bene a non venire alla tua grigliata, le costine di agnello non mi piacciono. La torta di mele di tua moglie l'avrei gradita però
Mi berrò tutta la sambuca da sola


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ah ! Fermi tutti,ora mi torna in mente una cosa degli anni 80. Si doveva lavorare,lavorare e lavorare. Fare soldi,sgobbare come dei negri e vantarsi dì lavorare 15 ore al giorno. Mio padre all’epoca portava a casa uno stipendio di 10 milioni dì lire e vivevamo in un appartamento di 300 metri quadri. Settimana bianca a cortina e appartamento a Porto Cervo. E per cosa poi ? Che lui alla mia età dimostrava il doppio dei miei anni e aveva addosso il triplo del mio peso. Ma vaffa….


vero! i genitori ricordo anche io che lavoravano, lavoravano e lavoravano..... i miei insieme non portavano quella cifra qualcosa meno, ma ci potevamo permettere lunghe vacanze natale e lunghe vacanze estive e i soldini per cazzeggiare nel weekend non mancavano mai.
Magari però era felice di farlo e di essersi guadagnato la sua pancetta  e si è goduto quelle vacanze che vi siete fatti perchè guadagnate con tanta fatica no?


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho proprio una allergia per “il buon tempo andato”. Perché da giovani era meglio quasi per tutti.
> Noi siamo corpo, la psiche è il nostro cervello è il modo in cui immagazzina le esperienze, le ricorda e le elabora.
> Cose prevalentemente determinate dalla genetica e dalle esperienze dei primi anni che ci forniscono copioni comportamentali.
> Non possiamo prescindere dalla centralità di noi stessi, però dovremmo con l’accumulo delle esperienze riuscire a sollevarci dalla nostra esperienza e collocarla nella comunità e nel flusso storico. Ma è questa parte che è fortemente influenzata dalla cultura in cui si vive e dai media.
> ...


Io ricordo moltissimo della mia vita passata e anche le cose avvenute interno a me ,dicono che gli anziani sono la memoria dei giovani forse è la verità .
Pensa io sono a cavallo del successo italiano essendo nato subito dopo la guerra, ho vissuto tutto il cambiamento che ci ha portato a come siamo ora,quindi quando raccontiamo a chi vuol sapere cosa c'era prima e come si viveva facciamo informazione spicciola ma diciamo cose reali eche non leggi nei libri di scuola
Ti racconto questo ,avrò avuto o cinque o anche meno ,casa senza riscaldamento ,bagno sul balcone ,sia aveva il cammino con il fuoco a legna ,si scalda a l'acqua sia per cucinare e sia per fare il bagno nelle vecchie bagnarole di metallo ,io in piedi e mia madre che mi lavava ,mi viene sempre in mente il freddo se toccavo il metallo,non so perché sapendo che comunque c'era l'acqua calda.
Tutto durò poco dal ricordo perché mia padre compro la stufa in ghisa e fece il bagno riducendo la cucina.
Di cose ho una memoria ancora limpida e spero di averla per molto.


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai sostituito il benessere economico con il benessere fisico?


Si,ma anche grazie a lui, è innegabile.


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> vero! i genitori ricordo anche io che lavoravano, lavoravano e lavoravano..... i miei insieme non portavano quella cifra qualcosa meno, ma ci potevamo permettere lunghe vacanze natale e lunghe vacanze estive e i soldini per cazzeggiare nel weekend non mancavano mai.
> Magari però era felice di farlo e di essersi guadagnato la sua pancetta  e si è goduto quelle vacanze che vi siete fatti perchè guadagnate con tanta fatica no?


Se se le è godute non so perché poi ha messo in piedi l’azienda,quindi tanti soldi entravano da dipendente e tanti ne uscivano da imprenditore. Oggi non si capacita sul perché io voglia vendere l’azienda e vivere di rendita oppure lavorare solo come dico io,allora gli ricordo delle telefonate interminabili con le banche che lui teneva nel suo studio a casa nostra,studio che da solo era grande quanto un appartamento di oggi ,telefonate lunghissime e rabbiose. Ed io che avevo sempre la sensazione infondata che da un momento all’altro saremmo finiti per la strada. Ripeto….ma vaff..


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Se se le è godute non so perché poi ha messo in piedi l’azienda,quindi tanti soldi entravano da dipendente e tanti ne uscivano da imprenditore. Oggi non si capacita sul perché io voglia vendere l’azienda e vivere di rendita oppure lavorare solo come dico io,allora gli ricordo delle telefonate interminabili con le banche che lui teneva nel suo studio a casa nostra,studio che da solo era grande quanto un appartamento di oggi ,telefonate lunghissime e rabbiose. Ed io che avevo sempre la sensazione infondata che da un momento all’altro saremmo finiti per la strada. Ripeto….ma vaff..


Forse si sentiva vivo così crescendo e lottando professionalmente, probabilmente vorrebbe lo facessi anche tu, ma i tempi sono differenti è  questo che i ns genitori non capiscono.
Ma davvero vorresti non fare un cacchio tutto il giorno (intendo lavorativamente) e cazzeggiare sempre?
Non so se c'è la farei....almeno una mezza giornata al lavoro la dedicherei


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Forse si sentiva vivo così crescendo e lottando professionalmente, probabilmente vorrebbe lo facessi anche tu, ma i tempi sono differenti è  questo che i ns genitori non capiscono.
> Ma davvero vorresti non fare un cacchio tutto il giorno (intendo lavorativamente) e cazzeggiare sempre?
> Non so se c'è la farei....almeno una mezza giornata al lavoro la dedicherei


Ho quasi 50 anni e il mio bel mazzo in azienda per 35 anni me lo sono comunque fatto,detto questo forse non riucirei a stare proprio fermo fermo ma sicuramente potrei scegliere cosa fare e come farlo. Anche solo avere un dipendente anziche’ venti mi farebbe ringiovanire di 10 anni…


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ho quasi 50 anni e il mio bel mazzo in azienda per 35 anni me lo sono comunque fatto,detto questo forse non riucirei a stare proprio fermo fermo ma sicuramente potrei scegliere cosa fare e come farlo. Anche solo avere un dipendente anziche’ venti mi farebbe ringiovanire di 10 anni…


Questo sicuramente,  oggi poi più che mai   meno pensieri meglio è ....  se a capo azienda che ancora tuo papà dubito tu riesca a fare quello che dici...sarebbero discussioni e basta. 
Ritieniti "fortunato" nel malcontento   chissàagari prima o poi riuscirai a fare altro e dedicarti a quello che ti pare senza renderne conto


----------



## patroclo (9 Gennaio 2022)

...a me le operazioni nostalgia lasciano sempre perplesso. 
E non lo dico perchè ero un'adolescente tarpato e inquieto, non me li sono goduti come avrei dovuto non in quanto anni '80-'90 ma in quanto giovinezza.
 ...esteticamente erano comunque orrendi


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente,  oggi poi più che mai   meno pensieri meglio è ....  se a capo azienda che ancora tuo papà dubito tu riesca a fare quello che dici...sarebbero discussioni e basta.
> Ritieniti "fortunato" nel malcontento   chissàagari prima o poi riuscirai a fare altro e dedicarti a quello che ti pare senza renderne conto


abbiamo già discusso in lungo e in largo e lui ha capito il mio punto di vista,per fortuna. Viene in mente quel famoso detto orientale “ gli uomini occidentali lavorano come dei matti per accumulare ricchezza e poi devono spendere  tutti i loro soldi per riacquistare la salute persa a lavorare troppo”.


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...a me le operazioni nostalgia lasciano sempre perplesso.
> E non lo dico perchè ero un'adolescente tarpato e inquieto, non me li sono goduti come avrei dovuto non in quanto anni '80-'90 ma in quanto giovinezza.
> ...esteticamente erano comunque orrendi


A me è  tornato un po tutto in mente unicamente per tempo da perdere essendo isolata, con qualche messaggio di amici che ti ricordano qualcosa, generalmente vivo corpo e mente nel presente
Ma non disdegno i bei ricordi per passare il tempo


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...a me le operazioni nostalgia lasciano sempre perplesso.
> E non lo dico perchè ero un'adolescente tarpato e inquieto, non me li sono goduti come avrei dovuto non in quanto anni '80-'90 ma in quanto giovinezza.
> ...esteticamente erano comunque orrendi


Dìci ? Io rivedo le foto di quando avevo 14/16/20 anni,mie e dei mie amici,e mi dico cazzarola quanto eravamo belli,eravamo bellissimi anche se il gruppo ti considerava un bruttino e uno sfigato. Ma si sa,col senno di poi..


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> abbiamo già discusso in lungo e in largo e lui ha capito il mio punto di vista,per fortuna. Viene in mente quel famoso detto orientale “ gli uomini occidentali lavorano come dei matti per accumulare ricchezza e poi devono spendere  tutti i loro soldi per riacquistare la salute persa a lavorare troppo”.


Un detto perfetto...purtroppo so che non bastano i soldi a volte per recuperare salute tantomeno il tempo "perso"


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Dìci ? Io rivedo le foto di quando avevo 14/16/20 anni,mie e dei mie amici,e mi dico cazzarola quanto eravamo belli,eravamo bellissimi anche se il gruppo ti considerava un bruttino e uno sfigato. Ma si sa,col senno di poi..


Credo si riferisse ai tempi 
Mode, modi di fare, musica e altro


----------



## patroclo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> A me è  tornato un po tutto in mente unicamente per tempo da perdere essendo isolata, con qualche messaggio di amici che ti ricordano qualcosa, generalmente vivo corpo e mente nel presente
> Ma non disdegno i bei ricordi per passare il tempo


Qualsiasi persona mi si avvicini dicendo "ma ricordi ...." viene automaticamente bannata


----------



## patroclo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Dìci ? Io rivedo le foto di quando avevo 14/16/20 anni,mie e dei mie amici,e mi dico cazzarola quanto eravamo belli,eravamo bellissimi anche se il gruppo ti considerava un bruttino e uno sfigato. Ma si sa,col senno di poi..


Io sono bellissimo adesso !!!! ...e domani lo sarò ancora di più !!!!


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Qualsiasi persona mi si avvicini dicendo "ma ricordi ...." viene automaticamente bannata


Ussignur allora mi taccio per sempre


----------



## patroclo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ussignur allora mi taccio per sempre


ma nooooo, col tempo sono diventato più morbido. Questo è una tua discussione e avrei potuto anche evitare d'intervenire in maniera poco costruttiva 


PS ...e comunque chi cazzo sei?!?!?! chitteconosce?!?!?!


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Io sono bellissimo adesso !!!! ...e domani lo sarò ancora di più !!!!


Hai più di 35 anni ? Allora no,non sei bello,la tua bellezza è finita da almeno 5/7 anni. Io sono alto 1.83,peso 87kg e sono un fascio di muscoli,donne di varie eta‘ ancora si girano a guardarmi, ma sono solo le solite frustrate senza marito o 25enni in cerca di dote,perché alla fine sono prossimo ai 49 anni e come tale faccio schifo,puzzo di vecchio.


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Hai più di 35 anni ? Allora no,non sei bello,la tua bellezza è finita da almeno 5/7 anni. Io sono alto 1.83,peso 87kg e sono un fascio di muscoli,donne di varie eta‘ ancora si girano a guardarmi, ma sono solo le solite frustrate senza marito o 25enni in cerca di dote,perché alla fine sono prossimo ai 49 anni e come tale faccio schifo,puzzo di vecchio.


L’ottimismo è il profumo della vita


----------



## Martoriato (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’ottimismo è il profumo della vita


quale ottimismo? Si invecchia e basta,meglio accettarlo che finire come certe persone che si riempiono il corpo di gomma..


----------



## patroclo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Hai più di 35 anni ? Allora no,non sei bello,la tua bellezza è finita da almeno 5/7 anni. Io sono alto 1.83,peso 87kg e sono un fascio di muscoli,donne di varie eta‘ ancora si girano a guardarmi, ma sono solo le solite frustrate senza marito o 25enni in cerca di dote,perché alla fine sono prossimo ai 49 anni e come tale faccio schifo,puzzo di vecchio.


...minchia che allegria  
Ma allora cosa vai in palestra a fare? buttati sul divano con telecomando e birrozza e lasciati morire lì.

Ma guarda che non sono mica il cinquantenne che punta a fare il supergiovane, se i tuoi parametri sono quelli non vedo che soddisfazioni potrai avere ancora nella vita


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma nooooo, col tempo sono diventato più morbido. Questo è una tua discussione e avrei potuto anche evitare d'intervenire in maniera poco costruttiva
> 
> 
> PS ...e comunque chi cazzo sei?!?!?! chitteconosce?!?!?!


 tranquillo e comunque ....non mi tace nessuno
Anche perché i miei e i tuoi trascorsi sono diversi 
Visto che chi cazzo conosceeee


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Hai più di 35 anni ? Allora no,non sei bello,la tua bellezza è finita da almeno 5/7 anni. Io sono alto 1.83,peso 87kg e sono un fascio di muscoli,donne di varie eta‘ ancora si girano a guardarmi, ma sono solo le solite frustrate senza marito o 25enni in cerca di dote,perché alla fine sono prossimo ai 49 anni e come tale faccio schifo,puzzo di vecchio.


io 180 peso 87  kg a me le donne non hanno mai guardato , ah per come sono disposti questi fasci di muscoli i mie non si vedono , sono confusi


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Hai più di 35 anni ? Allora no,non sei bello,la tua bellezza è finita da almeno 5/7 anni. Io sono alto 1.83,peso 87kg e sono un fascio di muscoli,donne di varie eta‘ ancora si girano a guardarmi, ma sono solo le solite frustrate senza marito o 25enni in cerca di dote,perché alla fine sono prossimo ai 49 anni e come tale faccio schifo,puzzo di vecchio.


Cazzarola ....non esagerare


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Gennaio 2022)

I 50enni di oggi sono molto quotati dalle sbarbate belli, brutti , ricchi,poveri, simpatici , antipatici 
Ma pare fa figo avere un cinquantenne per le mani


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> quale ottimismo? Si invecchia e basta,meglio accettarlo che finire come certe persone che si riempiono il corpo di gomma..


E ho capito ma tu esageri


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Hai più di 35 anni ? Allora no,non sei bello,la tua bellezza è finita da almeno 5/7 anni. Io sono alto 1.83,peso 87kg e sono un fascio di muscoli,donne di varie eta‘ ancora si girano a guardarmi, ma sono solo le solite frustrate senza marito o 25enni in cerca di dote,perché alla fine sono prossimo ai 49 anni e come tale faccio schifo,puzzo di vecchio.


Ma non dire cazzate, che a 50 anni scopare il cervello ad una 35enne è facile come fare un gol a porta vuota.
Non sono disagiate senza marito. A 35 anni una che ha studiato é senza marito. O é masochista. O ancora schiava dell'orologio biologico.
Se quelle che ormai sanno discriminare scappano a gambe levate non è per il tuo aspetto fisico ma perché sei un piagnone all'ultimo stadio e farai venire il latte alle ovaie pure alla crocerossina.


----------



## Koala (9 Gennaio 2022)

Negli anni ‘80 non ero ancora nata, dei ‘90 ricordo poco, più della fine del decennio che dell’inizio visto che sono nata in quegl’anni… ricordo il registrare la canzone che ti piaceva che passava per radio, ricordo mtv, il cioè, i pomeriggi al parco, gli sfottò per essere in carne e il successivo occhio nero a una coetanea… ricordo i pianti per titanic e la prima cotta per Di Caprio… che meraviglia, cade una lacrimuccia 🥲


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Negli anni ‘80 non ero ancora nata, dei ‘90 ricordo poco, più della fine del decennio che dell’inizio visto che sono nata in quegl’anni… ricordo il registrare la canzone che ti piaceva che passava per radio, ricordo mtv, il cioè, i pomeriggi al parco, gli sfottò per essere in carne e il successivo occhio nero a una coetanea… ricordo i pianti per titanic e la prima cotta per Di Caprio… che meraviglia, cade una lacrimuccia 🥲


Minkia potresti essere mia figlia….


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

insomma avemo n'artra pischella


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma avemo n'artra pischella


Ha 30 anni mica 16


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ha 30 anni mica 16


ha detto anni '90, non 1990.  potrebbe essere del 92-93 ed in ogni caso per noi anziani una di 29-30 anni è na pischella


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha detto anni '90, non 1990.  potrebbe essere del 92-93 ed in ogni caso per noi anziani una di 29-30 anni è na pischella


92-93 ha 29/30 anni


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

sempre pischella resta


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre pischella resta


Mah io una di 10 anni di meno non la considero pischella


----------



## Koala (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Minkia potresti essere mia figlia….


Mi adotti?


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah io una di 10 anni di meno non la considero pischella


io una di 29 anni la posso cominciare a considerare una figlia potenziale.  so' anziano


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Minkia potresti essere mia figlia….


Pinco ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Koala (9 Gennaio 2022)

Fa scandalo la mia età?


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io una di 29 anni la posso cominciare a considerare una figlia potenziale.  so' anziano


 ma non è vero
O meglio
Sei anziano
Ma non così tanto


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Fa scandalo la mia età?


non credo più invidia per molti di noi


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Fa scandalo la mia età?


No no figurati
Anzi beata te che sei giovane


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Fa scandalo la mia età?


no affatto.   anche @ladyred e @Rose1994 sono degli anni 90.   però sappi che prima o poi le strozzo tutte e 2.   tu vedi che puoi fare.


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> no affatto.   anche @ladyred e @Rose1994 sono degli anni 90.   però sappi che prima o poi le strozzo tutte e 2.   tu vedi che puoi fare.


E riecco il serial killer 
Poi che fai le seppellisci in giardino?


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E riecco il serial killer
> Poi che fai le seppellisci in giardino?


perchè sprecare così la mercanzia?  sai quanto costano sul mercato dei reni di gente giovane?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> 92-93 ha 29/30 anni


'Na creatura.


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè sprecare così la mercanzia?  sai quanto costano sul mercato dei reni di gente giovane?


Hai ragione anche tu ma non ti montare la testa


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai ragione anche tu ma non ti montare la testa


non corro questo rischio mai


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> quale ottimismo? Si invecchia e basta,meglio accettarlo che finire come certe persone che si riempiono il corpo di gomma..


Si può invecchiare senza essere così tristi


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non corro questo rischio mai


Ma va…


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non dire cazzate, che a 50 anni scopare il cervello ad una 35enne è facile come fare un gol a porta vuota.
> Non sono disagiate senza marito. A 35 anni una che ha studiato é senza marito. O é masochista. O ancora schiava dell'orologio biologico.
> Se quelle che ormai sanno discriminare scappano a gambe levate non è per il tuo aspetto fisico ma perché sei un piagnone all'ultimo stadio e farai venire il latte alle ovaie pure alla crocerossina.


Incornicio


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pinco ma quanti anni hai?


50.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mi adotti?


Prima ti scopo, dopo vediamo in che rapporti siamo.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Io ho 27 anni fatti da qualche mesetto
Se potessi tornerei ai 25
Erano veramente molto più belli, ma molto.
e comunque invecchiare mette angoscia… Mi mette proprio tristezza.Spero di essere bella anche a 37 anni , 10 anni sono parecchi 
Però ve l’ho detto che in questo periodo o sarà il Covid anzi sicuramente è quello, ma mi sento 10 anni in più. Sono proprio annoiata e stanca di vivere in casa praticamente, un giorno sì ed uno no cambiano i colori e chiudono qualcosa o comunque in giro non c’è un’anima. Rimpiango fortemente il 2018/2019 i miei 24/25 anni


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho 27 anni fatti da qualche mesetto
> Se potessi tornerei ai 25
> Erano veramente molto più belli, ma molto.
> e comunque invecchiare mette angoscia… Mi mette proprio tristezza.Spero di essere bella anche a 37 anni , 10 anni sono parecchi
> Però ve l’ho detto che in questo periodo o sarà il Covid anzi sicuramente è quello, ma mi sento 10 anni in più. Sono proprio annoiata e stanca di vivere in casa praticamente, un giorno sì ed uno no cambiano i colori e chiudono qualcosa o comunque in giro non c’è un’anima. Rimpiango fortemente il 2018/2019 i miei 24/25 anni


sono indeciso se sculacciarti o mandarti in solfatara


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Il weekend di Capodanno sono stata benissimo. Sono stata fuori in una città già l’aria ti cambia, c’era un sacco di gente per strada. Proprio mi manca la sensazione di vitalità che prima si percepiva per le strade e ad oggi non c’è più nulla. Stamattina sono stata al lungomare cioè potevi camminare nuda nessuno ti avrebbe vista, non c’è neanche un’anima, e mi mette tristezza cazzarola. Che poi si dice “ eeehhh pensa alla salute” si ok ma la salute mentale? Mi sento pensionata già prima di esserlo, non va bene così non sono io.


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono indeciso se sculacciarti o mandarti in solfatara


Solfatara


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho 27 anni fatti da qualche mesetto
> Se potessi tornerei ai 25
> Erano veramente molto più belli, ma molto.
> e comunque invecchiare mette angoscia… Mi mette proprio tristezza.Spero di essere bella anche a 37 anni , 10 anni sono parecchi
> Però ve l’ho detto che in questo periodo o sarà il Covid anzi sicuramente è quello, ma mi sento 10 anni in più. Sono proprio annoiata e stanca di vivere in casa praticamente, un giorno sì ed uno no cambiano i colori e chiudono qualcosa o comunque in giro non c’è un’anima. Rimpiango fortemente il 2018/2019 i miei 24/25 anni


Pensa io rimpiango il 2003/2004


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Solfatara


in quella di Pirandello?


----------



## omicron (9 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> in quella di Pirandello?


Quella che ti pare


----------



## patroclo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho 27 anni fatti da qualche mesetto
> Se potessi tornerei ai 25
> Erano veramente molto più belli, ma molto.
> e comunque invecchiare mette angoscia… Mi mette proprio tristezza.Spero di essere bella anche a 37 anni , 10 anni sono parecchi
> Però ve l’ho detto che in questo periodo o sarà il Covid anzi sicuramente è quello, ma mi sento 10 anni in più. Sono proprio annoiata e stanca di vivere in casa praticamente, un giorno sì ed uno no cambiano i colori e chiudono qualcosa o comunque in giro non c’è un’anima. Rimpiango fortemente il 2018/2019 i miei 24/25 anni


...sei la fidanzata di @Martoriato?


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...sei la fidanzata di @Martoriato?


AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no! @perplesso  ti prego


----------



## perplesso (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no! @perplesso  ti prego


che c'entro io?


----------



## ladyred (9 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Negli anni ‘80 non ero ancora nata, dei ‘90 ricordo poco, più della fine del decennio che dell’inizio visto che sono nata in quegl’anni… ricordo il registrare la canzone che ti piaceva che passava per radio, ricordo mtv, il cioè, i pomeriggi al parco, gli sfottò per essere in carne e il successivo occhio nero a una coetanea… ricordo i pianti per titanic e la prima cotta per Di Caprio… che meraviglia, cade una lacrimuccia 🥲


Ahhhhh stesse cose, stesso periodo! 
aggiungo cose come andare in edicola a prendersi il cioè e sentirsi grandi, i promo sabato sera a bere con le amiche e poi a suonare ai citofoni correndo tornando a casa, internet con la connessione al telefono di casa che i genitoriti mandavano le peggiori parole ma tu dovevi chattare su MSN, caricare musica sull’ mp3 a forma di supposta….

Musica tutta quella che passava MTV… scoprire i Bon Jovi con il video di it’s my life per esempio


----------



## Koala (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Prima ti scopo, dopo vediamo in che rapporti siamo.


Madonna Pinco… non ho le forze


----------



## Koala (9 Gennaio 2022)

Io sono una ‘90 ma mi sento tipo 50/60 anni, chi mi circonda mi ha fatto invecchiare il cervello…


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Madonna Pinco… non ho le forze


Nemmeno io…ho troppo sonno….


----------



## Koala (9 Gennaio 2022)

Allora non la prendo più in considerazione la proposta… tu però sulla mia adozione pensaci


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Io ho 27 anni fatti da qualche mesetto
> Se potessi tornerei ai 25
> Erano veramente molto più belli, ma molto.
> e comunque invecchiare mette angoscia… Mi mette proprio tristezza.Spero di essere bella anche a 37 anni , 10 anni sono parecchi
> Però ve l’ho detto che in questo periodo o sarà il Covid anzi sicuramente è quello, ma mi sento 10 anni in più. Sono proprio annoiata e stanca di vivere in casa praticamente, un giorno sì ed uno no cambiano i colori e chiudono qualcosa o comunque in giro non c’è un’anima. Rimpiango fortemente il 2018/2019 i miei 24/25 anni


Non si può sentire, non mi cambierei  con te neanche se mi pagassero


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Allora non la prendo più in considerazione la proposta… tu però sulla mia adozione pensaci


tipo una adozione a distanza?


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> tipo una adozione a distanza?


Sono propensa anche a un trasferimento


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non si può sentire, non mi cambierei  con te neanche se mi pagassero


Vabbé, ma Rose si è già rifatta. 
Se si punta a una perfezione stereotipata, succede così.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non si può sentire, non mi cambierei  con te neanche se mi pagassero


Nemmeno io. Anzi io ho pure l’impressione che negli ultimi due anni la mia età sia pure diminuita. Ho perso 20 kg, ho messo a posto tutti i miei esami, faccio un sacco di sport all’aria aperta, ho ridotto le diottrie della miopia, faccio più cose in coppia con mia moglie, mi sono iscritto ad un corso di sommelier col mio figlio più grande, lavoro ne ho, salute sembra idem, non saprei di che frignare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbé, ma Rose si è già rifatta.
> Se si punta a una perfezione stereotipata, succede così.


Ah beh, io non ho ancora fatto nulla sono fresca come una rosa


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sono propensa anche a un trasferimento


Koala…con 4 figli, una moglie, un cane, un gatto, due tartarughe di terra, non mi rimane molto spazio…non me ne volere…


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. Anzi io ho pure l’impressione che negli ultimi due anni la mia età sia pure diminuita. Ho perso 20 kg, ho messo a posto tutti i miei esami, faccio un sacco di sport all’aria aperta, ho ridotto le diottrie della miopia, faccio più cose in coppia con mia moglie, mi sono iscritto ad un corso di sommelier col mio figlio più grande, lavoro ne ho, salute sembra idem, non saprei di che frignare.


Io mi sono messa anche al riparo con le frequentazioni, tutte più giovani che hanno voglia di divertirsi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ah beh, io non ho ancora fatto nulla sono fresca come una rosa


Io non sono fresca. 
Ma bisogna fare fruttare i propri talenti che sono diversi a ogni età.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Koala…con 4 figli, una moglie, un cane, un gatto, due tartarughe di terra, non mi rimane molto spazio…non me ne volere…


Come no? Adottate un Koala ci sta


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono fresca.
> Ma bisogna fare fruttare i propri talenti che sono diversi a ogni età.


Non credo che rose condivida.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credo che rose condivida.


Ma lei si è impegnata anche a conquistare P con le unghie e con i denti. Io lo avrei proprio scartato. Il fisico palestrato è proprio l’ultima cosa. Anch’io apprezzo altri talenti.


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Koala…con 4 figli, una moglie, un cane, un gatto, due tartarughe di terra, non mi rimane molto spazio…non me ne volere…


Mi hai già scaricata come un qualsiasi pescatore, sciuu… comunque occupo poco spazio, amo i gatti un pochino meno i cani… ultimo tentativo prendere o lasciare


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Anni 1980 iniziavo le superiori. 
Due palle a studiare, avevano il rimando e la bocciatura facile. 
Non potevo uscire la sera e quindi divertimento zero. Verso la fine anni 80 molto meglio, avevo un gruppo di amici e ritrovavano seduti su un marciapiede sotto le finestre di un palazzo  chiacchierare finale a tarda notte. 
Che tempi, quanti secchi d'acqua ci siamo presi. Ma mai mollato il posto


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mi hai già scaricata come un qualsiasi pescatore, sciuu… comunque occupo poco spazio, amo i gatti un pochino meno i cani… ultimo tentativo prendere o lasciare


Ti lascio a Ginevra….


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io mi sono messa anche al riparo con le frequentazioni, tutte più giovani che hanno voglia di divertirsi.


Io non ho frequentazioni, apparte la mia amichetta.


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Che brutta persona sei …


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Che brutta persona sei …


È già tanto non ti abbia legata al guardrail al casello di Melegnano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non ho frequentazioni, apparte la mia amichetta.


Giovane?


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Giovane?


Sotto i 30…


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei si è impegnata anche a conquistare P con le unghie e con i denti. Io lo avrei proprio scartato. Il fisico palestrato è proprio l’ultima cosa. Anch’io apprezzo altri talenti.


Ah si un palestrato? Mi erà sfuggito


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sotto i 30…


Ottimo, la runner


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ti lascio a Ginevra….


No, se fosse stato un maschietto un pensierino lo facevo


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> È già tanto non ti abbia legata al guardrail al casello di Melegnano.


Ma magari non avresti fatto in tempo e ti avrei legato io a qualcos’altro


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ottimo, la runner


Già, è guarita dal Covid e mi ha chiesto di vederci ancora.
E un pochino ci speravo…anzi mica tanto un pochino.


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No, se fosse stato un maschietto un pensierino lo facevo


Ti offro mio marito  così evito di chiedere asilo a Pinco


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma magari non avresti fatto in tempo e ti avrei legato io a qualcos’altro


Sembra una sfida….


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ti offro mio marito  così evito di chiedere asilo a Pinco


Ok aggiudicato! @Pincopallista ora tocca a te


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sembra una sfida….


Lo è… mi hai rifiutata in pubblico


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo è… mi hai rifiutata in pubblico


Dovevo farlo in privato?


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ok aggiudicato! @Pincopallista ora tocca a te


Madonna che bello, mandami l’indirizzo e te lo
Spedisco


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Già, è guarita dal Covid e mi ha chiesto di vederci ancora.
> E un pochino ci speravo…anzi mica tanto un pochino.


Dai l:anno nuovo inizia sotto una nuova stella


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Dovevo farlo in privato?


Non dovevi proprio


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Madonna che bello, mandami l’indirizzo e te lo
> Spedisco


Non è che mi mandi un cagacazzo?


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non dovevi proprio


E va beh…va che non ti sei persa nulla, anzi ci hai guadagnato!


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dai l:anno nuovo inizia sotto una nuova stella


Magari una stella cadente e lo prende in pieno


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è che mi mandi un cagacazzo?


Bello, simpatico e intraprendente 
Venghino signori venghino


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Magari una stella cadente e lo prende in pieno


Perché, una botta..... Di vita


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Magari una stella cadente e lo prende in pieno


Maronnn....mi sa che dovevo tampinarla…..


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Bello, simpatico e intraprendente
> Venghino signori venghino


Perfetto lo prendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Maronnn....mi sa che dovevo tampinarla…..


Sei indelicato hai un'altra 30rnne e hai rifiutato koala. Non si fa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Maronnn....mi sa che dovevo tampinarla…..





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perfetto lo prendo


Non hai diritto di recesso, sappilo!


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei indelicato hai un'altra 30rnne e hai rifiutato koala. Non si fa!!!!!!!!!


Eh che io con due un ia fo…a meno che non siano entrambe nello stesso letto…


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non hai diritto di recesso, sappilo!


Okkkk, basta non sia difettoso. Perché un dubbio me lo stai facendo scorgere


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Eh che io con due un ia fo…a meno che non siano entrambe nello stesso letto…


Vedi che quando vuoi sai farle le proposte interessanti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Eh che io con due un ia fo…a meno che non siano entrambe nello stesso letto…


Proponi, non si sa mai!


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Okkkk, basta non sia difettoso. Perché un dubbio me lo stai facendo scorgere


Macché, di me ti puoi fidare… sono un koala mica una vecchia volpe


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Vedi che quando vuoi sai farle le proposte interessanti?


@Pincopallista fa il timidone


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Pincopallista fa il timidone


Sta marcando solo il territorio


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Sta marcando solo il territorio


Ma de che?


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Pincopallista fa il timidone


Più che il timidone sai bene come mi muovo quando sono interessato.


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Più che il timidone sai bene come mi muovo quando sono interessato.


Certo, ma qui c un invito


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo, ma qui c un invito


Questa ha fatto tutto lei....voleva essere adottata…secondo me puntava già alla reversibilità della pensione ed all’eredità post mortem.…mi avrebbe sterminato la famiglia…


----------



## Koala (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Questa ha fatto tutto lei....voleva essere adottata…secondo me puntava già alla reversibilità della pensione ed all’eredità post mortem.…mi avrebbe sterminato la famiglia…


Ma con chi te la fai? Io sono un angioletto


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Prima ti scopo, dopo vediamo in che rapporti siamo.


Diciamo che hai messo tu delle buoni basi


----------



## Cattivik (10 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non erano i ragazzi del muretto?


Mi riferivo ai miei amici e amiche... ci si ritrovava all'inizio di una via dove c'è un muretto comodo per sedersi e a breve distanza nessuna casa...

Cattivik

PS... che bello quando sulla terra i dinosauri la facevano da padrone...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ai miei amici e amiche... ci si ritrovava all'inizio di una via dove c'è un muretto comodo per sedersi e a breve distanza nessuna casa...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> PS... che bello quando sulla terra i dinosauri la facevano da padrone...


Noi ci trovavamo al parchetto...
I ragazzi del parchetto

Belli imboscati...
Bei tempi...


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei si è impegnata anche a conquistare P con le unghie e con i denti. Io lo avrei proprio scartato. Il fisico palestrato è proprio l’ultima cosa. Anch’io apprezzo altri talenti.


No P non ha il fisico palestrato, cioè ha un bel corpo ma non è scolpito da palestra come quelli che vedo quando vado in palestra io. È stato comunque il fatto che avesse altri talenti appunto che mi ha fatto innamorare. Però l’impatto fisico è importante, ti colpisce all’inizio… Non so se sono stereotipata magari sì, e non lo nego mi sono rifatta a 26 anni e non nego nemmeno che tra 10 anni mi rifarò altro senza stravolgermi il viso. Sai tipo cocktail di vitamine come trattamento viso e cose così più soft, che importa? Io mi piaccio così, anzi prossimamente o forse prima del matrimonio le labbra le ritocco tanto è già passato un anno, nessuno se ne è accorto. Cioè per me non è una cosa mostruosa rifarsi , e nemmeno lo nego. Non scavo nel profondo del mio animo chiedendomi “ perché ho rifatto il seno? Sono insicura?” no l’ho fatto e stop anzi ho un seno spettacolare. Non è che le rifatte stanno in giro con i canotti o le tette alla Cipriani per dire, nel 2022 devi essere proprio un chirurgo da spazzatura per fare quegli scempi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> No P non ha il fisico palestrato, cioè ha un bel corpo ma non è scolpito da palestra come quelli che vedo quando vado in palestra io. È stato comunque il fatto che avesse altri talenti appunto che mi ha fatto innamorare. Però l’impatto fisico è importante, ti colpisce all’inizio… Non so se sono stereotipata magari sì, e non lo nego mi sono rifatta a 26 anni e non nego nemmeno che tra 10 anni mi rifarò altro senza stravolgermi il viso. Sai tipo cocktail di vitamine come trattamento viso e cose così più soft, che importa? Io mi piaccio così, anzi prossimamente o forse prima del matrimonio le labbra le ritocco tanto è già passato un anno, nessuno se ne è accorto. Cioè per me non è una cosa mostruosa rifarsi , e nemmeno lo nego. Non scavo nel profondo del mio animo chiedendomi “ perché ho rifatto il seno? Sono insicura?” no l’ho fatto e stop anzi ho un seno spettacolare. Non è che le rifatte stanno in giro con i canotti o le tette alla Cipriani per dire, nel 2022 devi essere proprio un chirurgo da spazzatura per fare quegli scempi.


Io ho rinunciato agli scavi.
Però è indubbio che i giovani abbiano una idea di bel corpo che è diversa da quella di un tempo.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Diciamo che hai messo tu delle buoni basi


Beh buone….dici che mi ha preso sul serio? A me?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Beh buone….dici che mi ha preso sul serio? A me?


Un pochino direi di si


----------



## Martoriato (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è indubbio che i giovani abbiano una idea di bel corpo che è diversa da quella di un tempo.


Fanno pena dai. Io le vedo le ragazzette di oggi, sono tutte uguali,tutte fatte a stampino. Stesso taglio di capelli,stesso trucco,stesso look. La figlia di una mia dipendente la chiamo Tavernello, non perche' beve ma perche' e' banale come un brik di vino anonimo. Instgram comanda e loro ubbidiscono. Scucirgli soldi e' di una facilita' estrema, sono stupidi come pochi.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Fanno pena dai. Io le vedo le ragazzette di oggi, sono tutte uguali,tutte fatte a stampino. Stesso taglio di capelli,stesso trucco,stesso look. La figlia di una mia dipendente la chiamo Tavernello, non perche' beve ma perche' e' banale come un brik di vino anonimo. Instgram comanda e loro ubbidiscono. Scucirgli soldi e' di una facilita' estrema, sono stupidi come pochi.


è già così da almeno 15 anni, avevo davanti un gruppo di ragazzine identiche
stesso zaino, stesso giubbotto, stesse scarpe, standardizzate al massimo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Fanno pena dai. Io le vedo le ragazzette di oggi, sono tutte uguali,tutte fatte a stampino. Stesso taglio di capelli,stesso trucco,stesso look. La figlia di una mia dipendente la chiamo Tavernello, non perche' beve ma perche' e' banale come un brik di vino anonimo. Instgram comanda e loro ubbidiscono. Scucirgli soldi e' di una facilita' estrema, sono stupidi come pochi.


I giovani hanno sempre cercato di uniformarsi ai coetanei e a differenziarsi dalle generazioni precedenti (da quando l’adolescenza è diventato un mercato. Cosa avvenuta da noi negli anni sessanta, negli  prima) quello che è diverso ora è che avviene una reale uniformità fisica con interventi sulle labbra, sulle sopracciglia e sul naso e zigomi che rende molto simili, per il corpo vi è una ricerca di uguale uniformità. Ma per il corpo è stata una conseguenza della industria dell’abbigliamento. Bisogna entrare nelle taglie. Un tempo tutti indossavano vestiti su misura.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è già così da almeno 15 anni, avevo davanti un gruppo di ragazzine identiche
> stesso zaino, stesso giubbotto, stesse scarpe, standardizzate al massimo


Quanti anni hai? Dimmelo e ti dico come vestivi tu. È così da tutto il ‘900


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai? Dimmelo e ti dico come vestivi tu. È così da tutto il ‘900


io ne ho quasi 40
ma quando andavo a scuola io non avevamo ad esempio lo stesso identico zaino e neanche le stesse identiche giacche
le scarpe sì, avevano tutti le scarpe della cat, quelle gialle
io no, non mi piacevano 
quando poi me le hanno fatte comprare non le ho mai messe, pure scomode


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ne ho quasi 40
> ma quando andavo a scuola io non avevamo ad esempio lo stesso identico zaino e neanche le stesse identiche giacche
> le scarpe sì, avevano tutti le scarpe della cat, quelle gialle
> io no, non mi piacevano
> quando poi me le hanno fatte comprare non le ho mai messe, pure scomode


Mollettine in testa, meches, i maschi il codino, maglie oversize...


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mollettine in testa, meches, i maschi il codino, maglie oversize...


alcuni il codino altri i capelli a tendina


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> alcuni il codino altri i capelli a tendina


Appunto. Tutti gli adolescenti seguono la moda.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è già così da almeno 15 anni, avevo davanti un gruppo di ragazzine identiche
> stesso zaino, stesso giubbotto, stesse scarpe, standardizzate al massimo


vero, tutte le sbarbate che ha avuto mio figlio le chiamavo sempre con lo stesso nome della prima e lui si incazzava, ma per me era sempre la stessa
o io distratta
o loro fatte con lo stampino

l'ultima, che ha tutt'ora , almeno due parole intelligenti le fa, non che interessi a me per carità, chissà le baggianate che ho detto anche io alla sua età , ma almeno non venivo confusa con le precedenti, per ora mi piace (anche se deve piacere a lui), quindi è la benvenuta ...


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> alcuni il codino altri i capelli a tendina


cosa sono i capelli a tendina (così se discuto con mio figlio uso pure questo jolly)


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> cosa sono i capelli a tendina (così se discuto con mio figlio uso pure questo jolly)


quelli che aveva nick carter dei backstreet boys, quando mandavi la testa in avanti i capelli si "chiudevano" sul viso (e qualcuno dormiva pure)


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pensa io rimpiango il 2003/2004


Io gli anni 1990-1995. 
E vai con l'allegria...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io gli anni 1990-1995.
> E vai con l'allegria...


Ogni tanto ascolto canzoni vecchie su YouTub. Regolarmente i commenti dicono che canzoni così non ne fanno più. Ma vale per Anima mia, come per Fiumi di di parole o Roll Roice. Non ascolto nessuna delle tre, sono titoli esemplificativi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ascolto canzoni vecchie su YouTub. Regolarmente i commenti dicono che canzoni così non ne fanno più. Ma vale per Anima mia, come per Fiumi di di parole o Roll Roice. Non ascolto nessuna delle tre, sono titoli esemplificativi.


Io ho i miei punti fermi in campo musicale. Robbie Williams, Oasis, Bon Jovi, Red hot chili peppers, Cranberries, per gli italiani poco,  per quanto riguarda gli anni 90. La produzione angloamericana era più avanti, almeno per i miei gusti. 
Comunque sicuramente ne avrò dimenticato qualcuno, ho un mp 3 a dir poco variegato. 
La musica come pochi altri settori ha avuto una trasformazione incredibile, che è ben lontana dall'essere un'evoluzione, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho i miei punti fermi in campo musicale. Robbie Williams, Oasis, Bon Jovi, Red hot chili peppers, Cranberries, per gli italiani poco,  per quanto riguarda gli anni 90. La produzione angloamericana era più avanti, almeno per i miei gusti.
> Comunque sicuramente ne avrò dimenticato qualcuno, ho un mp 3 a dir poco variegato.
> La musica come pochi altri settori ha avuto una trasformazione incredibile, che è ben lontana dall'essere un'evoluzione, secondo me.


Come dicevo. 
Si ama la musica di un tempo significativo.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> View attachment 9877View attachment 9877





Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho i miei punti fermi in campo musicale. Robbie Williams, Oasis, Bon Jovi, Red hot chili peppers, Cranberries, per gli italiani poco,  per quanto riguarda gli anni 90. La produzione angloamericana era più avanti, almeno per i miei gusti.
> Comunque sicuramente ne avrò dimenticato qualcuno, ho un mp 3 a dir poco variegato.
> La musica come pochi altri settori ha avuto una trasformazione incredibile, che è ben lontana dall'essere un'evoluzione, secondo me.


Barbie Girl degli Aqua

The Rhythm of the Night di Corona

Blue (Da Ba Dee) degli Eiffel 65

Better Off Alone degli Alice DeeJay.

Think About the Way di Ice MC.

Rhythm is a Dancer degli Snap!

Children di Robert Miles.

ricordate ??


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Barbie Girl degli Aqua
> 
> The Rhythm of the Night di Corona
> 
> ...


si beh musichetta ... ma io quando la sento torno indietro


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Barbie Girl degli Aqua
> 
> The Rhythm of the Night di Corona
> 
> ...


Tutte. 
Praticamente la "nostra" musica da discoteca. Nostalgia incredibile.


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tutte.
> Praticamente la "nostra" musica da discoteca. Nostalgia incredibile.


GIA' 
cazzzoooo


----------



## Martoriato (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Barbie Girl degli Aqua
> 
> The Rhythm of the Night di Corona
> 
> ...


Orribile. Facevo il pr in discoteca,appena mi sono potuto pagare i cerchi in lega della y10 ho smesso. Io mi sparavo pantera e cannibal corpse. Lo faccio ancora oggi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Barbie Girl degli Aqua
> 
> The Rhythm of the Night di Corona
> 
> ...


Cazz sono tornata indietro di una vita ..
E pensa che un mio ex  ex ex collega ha chiamato la figlia...Aqua...in onore del gruppo credo.
...
E qualcuno lo conoscerà anche...


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Orribile. Facevo il pr in discoteca,appena mi sono potuto pagare i cerchi in lega della y10 ho smesso. Io mi sparavo pantera e cannibal corpse. Lo faccio ancora oggi.


si orribileeeeeeeeee ma ti sei pagato i cerchi daiiiiiii della y10


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Orribile. Facevo il pr in discoteca,appena mi sono potuto pagare i cerchi in lega della y10 ho smesso. Io mi sparavo pantera e cannibal corpse. Lo faccio ancora oggi.


Avevi anche il volante della Momo???se si dice così...


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz sono tornata indietro di una vita ..
> E pensa che un mio ex  ex ex collega ha chiamato la figlia...Aqua...in onore del gruppo credo.
> ...
> E qualcuno lo conoscerà anche...


e la figlia ovviamente lo ha disconociuto come padre, vero?


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Orribile. Facevo il pr in discoteca,appena mi sono potuto pagare i cerchi in lega della y10 ho smesso. Io mi sparavo pantera e cannibal corpse. Lo faccio ancora oggi.


i cerchi in lega della Y10.   Carrarino?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e la figlia ovviamente lo ha disconociuto come padre, vero?


Che io sappia no...
Ma sono passati anni...
E non sai come ha chiamato le altre...


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che io sappia no...
> Ma sono passati anni...
> E non sai come ha chiamato le altre...


sì ma anche na moglie che non lo butta fuori di casa, altro che corna.   se ha un'altra figlia, dimmi che non l'ha chiamata Barbie, sennò chiamo i servizi sociali per davvero


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ricordate ??


    Non potendo scappare…


Tachipirina ha detto:


> Barbie Girl degli Aqua


    Oscena.


Tachipirina ha detto:


> The Rhythm of the Night di Corona


    Terrificante, anche se il produttore di Corona era il bassista dei Dream Theater. Lei la ho conosciuta a 45 anni suonati. Scopabilissima.


Tachipirina ha detto:


> Blue (Da Ba Dee) degli Eiffel 65


    Ai limiti dell'idiozia. La loro e di chi li ascoltava.


Tachipirina ha detto:


> Better Off Alone degli Alice DeeJay.


    Dimenticabilissima, ma mi piaceva la "zanzara" nella base.


Tachipirina ha detto:


> Think About the Way di Ice MC.


    Brutto il pezzo e tutto il genere. Mettere il rap nei pezzi techno è sempre stato un sacrilegio.


Tachipirina ha detto:


> Rhythm is a Dancer degli Snap!


    Discorso opposto. Tentativo di rappare su una base techno. Solo gli Snap hanno fatto pezzi accettabili. Loro e i C&C Music Factoy. Ma parliamo di gente che sapeva suonare a livelli mostruosi che faceva ballare la gente per soldi. Più o meno come elio da noi.


Tachipirina ha detto:


> Children di Robert Miles.


    Una più bella dell'altra. Ma non da ballare. Per guidare. Ho perso il conto delle notti in macchina e/o in moto correndo da un locale all’altro, con Children e Fable sincronizzate sulla mia quartaseconda (sigh)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma anche na moglie che non lo butta fuori di casa, altro che corna.   se ha un'altra figlia, dimmi che non l'ha chiamata Barbie, sennò chiamo i servizi sociali per davvero


Non posso veramente...E di figlie ne ha almeno 3...
E aqua è il primo nome...poi ha il secondo...e poi il cognome che spiega il primo nome e il secondo...


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso veramente...E di figlie ne ha almeno 3...
> E aqua è il primo nome...poi ha il secondo...e poi il cognome che spiega il primo nome e il secondo...


vabbeh, abbattetelo lo stesso


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso veramente...E di figlie ne ha almeno 3...
> E aqua è il primo nome...poi ha il secondo...e poi il cognome che spiega il primo nome e il secondo...


Aqua Ragia Vernici?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vabbeh, abbattetelo lo stesso


Beh ...anche tu che ti chiami Perplesso...


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh ...anche tu che ti chiami Perplesso...


su, non venirmi a dire che chiameresti tutti gli psicologi del mondo per uno che chiama la figlia Aqua


----------



## Gattaro42 (11 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non posso veramente...E di figlie ne ha almeno 3...
> E aqua è il primo nome...poi ha il secondo...e poi il cognome che spiega il primo nome e il secondo...


Aqua Azzurra Chiara?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> su, non venirmi a dire che chiameresti tutti gli psicologi del mondo per uno che chiama la figlia Aqua


Almeno Acqua.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Un mio amico voleva chiamare il figlio Damon  fortuna poi ha cambiato idea


----------



## Martoriato (11 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> i cerchi in lega della Y10.   Carrarino?


quelli originali. Mi reputo una persona elegante.


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> quelli originali. Mi reputo una persona elegante.


i cerchi in lega sulla Y10 è da carrarini


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tutte.
> Praticamente la "nostra" musica da discoteca. Nostalgia incredibile.


vogliamo parlare di sweet armony?


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare di sweet armony?


Let's come together?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Let's come together?


Vieni sui divanetti a limonare….


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vieni sui divanetti a limonare….


Che ricordi...


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tra l'altro i ragazzi di adesso (lo so, è triste questa espressione, ma davvero non saprei in questo contesto come cambiarla) ne sanno qualcosa, di limonamenti e simili? Ma solo a me, quando li guardo, sembra che le ragazze gli facciano schifo? Ma anche le ragazze nei confronti dei ragazzi, è trasversale.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Anni 80, tanta eroina,  anni brutti.
Poi con la fine del decennio è tutto decisamente migliorato. 
Musica tutta quanta ovviamente, di ogni genere.
Anni 90 ricchi in tutti i sensi.
Grecia, nudismo,  feste,  vacanze, camporella, chitarre e falò, bevute, viaggi, auto scassare,  cazzeggio. 
Lavoro, ovviamente. 
La chiave di volta è stato il decennio successivo. 
Gradualmente sempre più regole, piccoli divieti, limiti, l'atmosfera era spensierata al traino di quella del decennio precedente, ma senza la forza innovativa e la carica che ne derivava. 
Grandi novità tecnologiche, sostanzialmente.
Dopo il 2001 la spensieratezza in calo. 
Qualcosa di cupo era rientrato dopo le baldorie della caduta del muro.
Gradualmente fino a oggi.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro i ragazzi di adesso (lo so, è triste questa espressione, ma davvero non saprei in questo contesto come cambiarla) ne sanno qualcosa, di limonamenti e simili? Ma solo a me, quando li guardo, sembra che le ragazze gli facciano schifo? Ma anche le ragazze nei confronti dei ragazzi, è trasversale.


Sono più riservati, perché si sono dovuti adeguare alla realtà social, in cui tutto può andare in piazza davanti a tutti.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È vero. Ma non in modo egoistico. È che proprio non ci interessava stare a puntare il dito o fare le pulci a tutto, come succede ora. Per quanto mi riguarda, la "noia" che tanto sembra prendere i ragazzi di adesso io non sapevo cosa fosse.


È quello che dice anche mia figlia. 
Oggi si è pesantemente sottoposti al giudizio di tutti. 
Grazie ai social. 
Una prigione.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Però non hai esattamente risposto alla mia domanda. A me incuriosiva veramente un tuo ricordo, sentire.
> Sulla moda in effetti hai ragione, però era il boom del "made in Italy"!!! Io ricordo che c'erano un sacco di aziende che producevano in zona, specialmente maglioni di lana (lana vera).
> Più che altro ricordo un gran giro di tessuti, tipo il velluto che era veramente velluto, ho delle foto di mia madre da giovane con una giacca in velluto a coste, gonna e altro (non ho la foto davanti perchè son tutte diapo), ma era elegante e semplice al contempo.
> Ricordo anche le mutande "sexy" sgambatissime degli anni 90, robe che le finivano sopra l'ombelico. Le spalline che cacciavano anche a me nelle giacche.


Vero.



omicron ha detto:


> L’ottimismo è il profumo della vita


Ma veramente.
Questo thread si sta risolvendo come una partita:
Gaudenti dai bei ricordi Vs cinici tristanzuoli.
Poi quando sento nominare la parola nostalgia mi viene l'orticaria.
Ma quale nostalgia...
C'erano più lavoro,  più spazi e piu speranze oltre che più soldi. A casa mia veniva pure il Dogui, altro che Facebook.
È al limite rimpianto per ciò che si lascia ai figli.
Cosa lascio a mia figlia?
La Dad? Lo smartworking? Gli psichiatri da cui la porto? Il Green Pass? La mascherina? Le discoteche chiuse? Ma noi si faceva il bagno nudi, altro che mascherina. E si cuccavano le ragazze per strada, altro che Tinder.
Frega un cazzo degli anni 80, ma il momento attuale fa schifo, se ci penso. Soprattutto se hai 15 anni.
Manco ci è rimasta la piscina.



Koala ha detto:


> Negli anni ‘80 non ero ancora nata, dei ‘90 ricordo poco, più della fine del decennio che dell’inizio visto che sono nata in quegl’anni… ricordo il registrare la canzone che ti piaceva che passava per radio, ricordo mtv, il cioè, i pomeriggi al parco, gli sfottò per essere in carne e il successivo occhio nero a una coetanea… ricordo i pianti per titanic e la prima cotta per Di Caprio… che meraviglia, cade una lacrimuccia 🥲


DiCaprio piace pure a mia figlia.



Martoriato ha detto:


> Fanno pena dai. Io le vedo le ragazzette di oggi, sono tutte uguali,tutte fatte a stampino. Stesso taglio di capelli,stesso trucco,stesso look. La figlia di una mia dipendente la chiamo Tavernello, non perche' beve ma perche' e' banale come un brik di vino anonimo. Instgram comanda e loro ubbidiscono. Scucirgli soldi e' di una facilita' estrema, sono stupidi come pochi.


Ammazza se sei pesante però.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ascolto canzoni vecchie su YouTub. Regolarmente i commenti dicono che canzoni così non ne fanno più. Ma vale per Anima mia, come per Fiumi di di parole o Roll Roice. Non ascolto nessuna delle tre, sono titoli esemplificativi.


Fanno cagare, lo spero bene.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ho i miei punti fermi in campo musicale. Robbie Williams, Oasis, Bon Jovi, Red hot chili peppers, Cranberries, per gli italiani poco,  per quanto riguarda gli anni 90. La produzione angloamericana era più avanti, almeno per i miei gusti.
> Comunque sicuramente ne avrò dimenticato qualcuno, ho un mp 3 a dir poco variegato.
> La musica come pochi altri settori ha avuto una trasformazione incredibile, che è ben lontana dall'essere un'evoluzione, secondo me.


Va beh, tutta l'innovazione compositiva, tecnica e tecnologica è già stata definita. Ora studi gli autori precedenti e ti uniformi. 
C'è in più solo un bel sound, oggi. 
Che riempie dove si è svuotato.
Poi l'industria non aiuta,  perché livella tutto oggi. 
Questi ultimi due anni poi molti lavori in Italia si sono bloccati per difficoltà a suonare dal vivo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Aqua Azzurra Chiara?


Più o meno...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Se


Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non ho frequentazioni, apparte la mia amichetta.


Galletto


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Anni 80/90. Con gli amici si modificava tutto ciò che andasse a miscela .
Stare fuori tutta la notte a provare a impennare .. 
Oggi sono cambiati i mezzi  oggi i ragazzi  si modificano smartphone, monopattini, auto e bici  elettriche, centraline ecc ecc. Però portare  un monopattino 90 km/h ci vuole coraggio .


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Anni 80/90. Con gli amici si modificava tutto ciò che andasse a miscela .
> Stare fuori tutta la notte a provare a impennare ..
> Oggi sono cambiati i mezzi  oggi i ragazzi si modificano smartphone, monopattini, auto e bici elettriche, centraline ecc ecc. Però portare un monopattino 90 km/h ci vuole coraggio .


Anche a impennarlo, il monopattino.
Mai avuto motorino,  io ero in fissa con le bici.
E le auto.


----------



## Martoriato (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma veramente.
> Questo thread si sta risolvendo come una partita:
> Gaudenti dai bei ricordi Vs cinici tristanzuoli.
> Poi quando sento nominare la parola nostalgia mi viene l'orticaria.
> ...


Complimenti,un bel comulo di minchiate. Chi viene dopo stara' sempre meglio, e' un dato di fatto.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma veramente.
> Questo thread si sta risolvendo come una partita:
> Gaudenti dai bei ricordi Vs cinici tristanzuoli.
> Poi quando sento nominare la parola nostalgia mi viene l'orticaria.
> ...


mia sorella parlava col marito dicendogli che aveva sbagliato, da giovane, a non restare nell'esercito dopo il militare
ma mio cognato è del '66 e a fine anni 80 viveva solo, nessuno gli rompeva le palle, il lavoro non era un problema 
chi glielo faceva fare di infilarsi in un mondo di regole e gerarchie come quello dell'esercito? tanti sono rimasti per opportunismo
ma lui aveva più opportunità fuori, non era come adesso
certo quando si guarda a quando si era giovani sembra sempre tutto più bello
ma adesso abbiamo solo più tecnologia, tutto il resto si è inaridito


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma veramente.
> Questo thread si sta risolvendo come una partita:
> Gaudenti dai bei ricordi Vs cinici tristanzuoli.
> Poi quando sento nominare la parola nostalgia mi viene l'orticaria.
> ...


sicuramente, ma negli anni passati è successo, Vedi l'influenza asiatica. Soltanto che oggi c'è molta comunicazione e le notizie fanno il giro del mondo in un nano secondo. Se fosse successo 40 anni fa manco ti mettevano le mascherine , te la prendevi e stavi a casa. Anche perchè c'era l'obbligo della convalescenza e la guarigione totale prima di rientrare a scuola o al posto di lavoro. Il medico certificava la completa guarigione e tutto si diffondeva più lentamente.
La velocità oggi è  l'elemento base di vita. Fretta nel fare tutto con ovvie conseguenze.
Se pensi che il rientro a scuola non prevede più la visita del medico scolastico per evitare contagi, è tutto dire. Siamo figli della velocità come in un costante download


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a impennarlo, il monopattino.
> Mai avuto motorino,  io ero in fissa con le bici.
> E le auto.


Anche le bici  sempre a pinna , le uniche toste da impennare  sono le bici da corsa . E ancora più duro è curvare su una ruota  ma dopo un po di cadute ci si riusciva ..


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sicuramente, ma negli anni passati è successo, Vedi l'influenza asiatica. Soltanto che oggi c'è molta comunicazione e le notizie fanno il giro del mondo in un nano secondo. Se fosse successo 40 anni fa manco ti mettevano le mascherine , te la prendevi e stavi a casa. Anche perchè c'era l'obbligo della convalescenza e la guarigione totale prima di rientrare a scuola o al posto di lavoro. Il medico certificava la completa guarigione e tutto si diffondeva più lentamente.
> La velocità oggi è  l'elemento base di vita. Fretta nel fare tutto con ovvie conseguenze.
> Se pensi che il rientro a scuola non prevede più la visita del medico scolastico per evitare contagi, è tutto dire. Siamo figli della velocità come in un costante download


fretta di tutto tranne che di curare chi sta male, stanno facendo un casino dietro l'altro
le cose devono svolgersi più in fretta ma male


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se
> Galletto


Galletto con una Gallina!


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ah dimenticavo. La cartolina nei raggi della bici per far sembrare avesse il motore…chi non l’ha fatto?


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Complimenti,un bel comulo di minchiate. Chi viene dopo stara' sempre meglio, e' un dato di fatto.


Anche progressista?
Sai perché la generazione dei miei nonni non soffriva di nostalgia?
Perché aveva passato infanzia e adolescenza tra due guerre,  crisi economica, sofferenze e privazioni.
Aveva partorito sotto i bombardamenti o da sfollati, visto morire parenti e amici.
Perché aveva sofferto, diciamolo chiaramente e quindi i ricordi erano penosi.
I miei nonni si trovarono ad avere tra i 30 e i 45 anni quando fini' la seconda guerra mondiale.
In quell'arco di vita avevano visto di tutto e ciò che avvenne successivamente col boom in Italia rappresentò per loro un mondo nuovo,  sicuramente migliore, ma da affrontare con i traumi e le esperienze della vita precedente.
La cosa non avvenne per la generazione dei miei genitori, che visse una splendida gioventù con l'ottimismo di chi partecipa alla ricostruzione di un paese e vede una crescita economica impensabile.
Noi siamo vissuti nella loro ombra,  senza aver visto guerre o boom economici.
I nostri ricordi sono strettamente personali, la bellezza della nostra gioventù dipende esclusivamente da noi,  dalle nostre personali esperienze. Il collettivo che è stato condiviso da tutti è quasi esclusivamente commerciale: prodotti discografici,  mode etc.
Nessuno ha citato la guerra fredda o accadimenti collettivi perché il loro influsso non ha sostanzialmente impattato sulle nostre vite. Che se sono state di merda sono attribuibili esclusivamente a noi, inutile che te la pigli col decennio.
Altrettanto non posso dire per mia figlia e per tutti gli altri ragazzi che come lei hanno problemi oggi a causa di ciò che la collettività sta vivendo e che impatta grandemente su di loro.
Poiché è un anno ormai che giro tra ospedali e professionisti, mi permetto di affermarlo con una certa sicurezza, avendo avuto modo di misurare direttamente il polso della situazione.
Se tu hai più competenza per sostenere che sono minchiate,  più di uno psichiatra per dire, dimostralo, senza però usare slogan o giudizi.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un mio amico voleva chiamare il figlio Damon  fortuna poi ha cambiato idea


Conosco alcuni ragazzi che si chiamano:

Ayrton Esposito
Damon Brambilla
Nigel La Carrubba
Diego Armando Mapelli


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Conosco alcuni ragazzi che si chiamano:
> 
> Ayrton Esposito
> Damon Brambilla
> ...


michelle
nicole
asia
consuelo
egle
esther
elmo
gregorio
e poi ce ne sono anche altri ma al momento mi sfuggono


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Oppure andiamo un po’ indietro e troviamo “pizzeria da Benito” e capisci subito da che parte stava il padre…di Benito.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Oppure andiamo un po’ indietro e troviamo “pizzeria da Benito” e capisci subito da che parte stava il padre…di Benito.


qui c'era uno che si chiamava benito ma siccome a lui non piaceva si faceva chiamare Bènito 
il mio prof delle medie invece, che votava rifondazione, si chiamava gabriele, come d'annunzio


----------



## Martoriato (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anche progressista?
> Sai perché la generazione dei miei nonni non soffriva di nostalgia?
> Perché aveva passato infanzia e adolescenza tra due guerre,  crisi economica, sofferenze e privazioni.
> Aveva partorito sotto i bombardamenti o da sfollati, visto morire parenti e amici.
> ...


I giovani di oggi hanno piu' soldi, piu' liberta' ,piu accesso alle informazioni,piu' possibilita' di accedere a istruzione etc etc. Dai su...


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui c'era uno che si chiamava benito ma siccome a lui non piaceva si faceva chiamare Bènito
> il mio prof delle medie invece, che votava rifondazione, si chiamava gabriele, come d'annunzio


Beh meglio di Josif Vissarionovic.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> michelle
> nicole
> asia
> consuelo
> ...


Va beh, ma con tutti gli stranieri i nomi particolari sono la normalità ormai. 
È strano sentire invece Maria o Paola.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma con tutti gli stranieri i nomi particolari sono la normalità ormai.
> È strano sentire invece Maria o Paola.


 oddio... alcuni nomi non si possono sentire...


----------



## Gattara28 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Mio padre avrebbe voluto chiamarmi Ascenza. E io sono del '94. In tal caso, Aqua sarebbe stato un nome bellissimo


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Mio padre avrebbe voluto chiamarmi Ascenza. E io sono del '94. In tal caso, Aqua sarebbe stato un nome bellissimo


rilancio con Verdiana


----------



## Gattara28 (12 Gennaio 2022)

È sempre meglio di Ascenza


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> I giovani di oggi hanno piu' soldi, piu' liberta' ,piu accesso alle informazioni,piu' possibilita' di accedere a istruzione etc etc. Dai su...


Ma se mia figlia ha passato mesi in Dad, con alcuni compagni che manco riuscivano a collegarsi, ha svolto l'esame di terza media in cameretta e mio nipote si è laureato non uscendo dalla stanza.
Di che istruzione stiamo parlando?
Dei tutorial su YouTube?
Dei fogliettini appesi al monitor per superare le interrogazioni senza aver studiato?
Ci sono ragazzi che giocavano alla play durante le ore teoriche di lezione...
Più soldi?
Ma se la nostra generazione poteva già lavorare e trovare posto già a 14?
E noi come genitori abbiamo visto un calo del potere d'acquisto in questi ultimi 20 anni, altro che più soldi.
I miei avevano la casa fissa in una bella località turistica e sciistica in montagna.
Ed erano separati. E soprattutto alla mia età già in pensione.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> È sempre meglio di Ascenza


se la giocano dai


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> È sempre meglio di Ascenza


Oggi ti chiamerebbero a' scienza.
Saresti in voga.
In effetti come nome è terribile.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> È quello che dice anche mia figlia.
> Oggi si è pesantemente sottoposti al giudizio di tutti.
> Grazie ai social.
> Una prigione.


Ci si può girare intorno.
Io ho spento tutto tranne LinkedIn che mi serve.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> rilancio con Verdiana


Che manco è brutto se esci alta 185 bionda e boccolosa.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che manco è brutto se esci alta 185 bionda e boccolosa.


considerando la madre, direi proprio di no... ma magari ci stupisce


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che manco è brutto se esci alta 185 bionda e boccolosa.


Esatto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma con tutti gli stranieri i nomi particolari sono la normalità ormai.
> È strano sentire invece Maria o Paola.


Magari fossero gli stranieri a dare nomi particolari...siamo noi che tiriamo fuori nomi a cazxo...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari fossero gli stranieri a dare nomi particolari...siamo noi che tiriamo fuori nomi a cazxo...


Pensa che sta nascendo la tendenza a dare nomi neutri, caso mai la creatura da adulta decidesse di cambiare sesso o restare un po’ e un po’.


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sul podio della lista di nomi che i miei avevano pensato per me c'era Consuelo, fortemente desiderato da mio padre.
Questo lo sapete solo voi e qualcuno che non c'è più. Quindi potrei anche uccidervi


----------



## Gattaro42 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Io mi chiamo Silvestro, ditemi se non è destino il mio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che sta nascendo la tendenza a dare nomi neutri, caso mai la creatura da adulta decidesse di cambiare sesso o restare un po’ e un po’.


Si è vero....
Si crea solo confusione


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari fossero gli stranieri a dare nomi particolari...siamo noi che tiriamo fuori nomi a cazxo...


Mia cugina, italianissima, ha chiamato il figlio Nathan.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che sta nascendo la tendenza a dare nomi neutri, caso mai la creatura da adulta decidesse di cambiare sesso o restare un po’ e un po’.


Ma la tendenza dove?  
Ma chi sono le tue fonti, il minculpop?
Se parli con i gay, quelli veri, quelli adulti, quelli che hanno figli ti dicono tutti che preferirebbero potendo scegliere, che i figli fossero etero per risparmiarsi quello che hanno passato loro.
Porca puttana quanto mi stanno sul cazzo i radical chic.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mia cugina, italianissima, ha chiamato il figlio Nathan.


Biblico.
Tutto sommato meglio di Kevin.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Biblico.
> Tutto sommato meglio di Kevin.


Dubito che mia cugina abbia sentito il richiamo del profeta.
È una squallida scopiazzatura della Gregoraci.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mia cugina, italianissima, ha chiamato il figlio Nathan.


Meglio di Maicol 
Scritto così...e tatuato pure sul braccio del padre


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Meglio di Maicol
> Scritto così...e tatuato pure sul braccio del padre


A me fanno   tutti e due.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Biblico.
> Tutto sommato meglio di Kevin.


il cugino di una mia amica si chiama isacco...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il cugino di una mia amica si chiama isacco...


A parte che cercherà di non fare passeggiate in campagna con il padre, il nome lo trovo molto bello.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Dubito che mia cugina abbia sentito il richiamo del profeta.
> È una squallida scopiazzatura della Gregoraci.


Chi?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il cugino di una mia amica si chiama isacco...


Giudeo?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chi?


la ex moglie di briatore, il figlio si chiama nathan falco


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giudeo?


che io sappia no


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la ex moglie di briatore, il figlio si chiama nathan falco


Ok. Scusa ma il gossip non lo seguo. E Briatore é il classico esempio di commerciante che si crede imprenditore.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Scusa ma il gossip non lo seguo. E Briatore é il classico esempio di commerciante che si crede imprenditore.


seguo poco anche io, a volte qualcosa lo leggo su fb


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che io sappia no


Isacco, Tobia, Micol.
Tutti nomi italianissimi da generazioni.
Spesso ci si scorda che le comunità ebraiche sono lo zoccolo duro delle famiglie storiche nelle città. A Roma gli ultimi romani de Roma da 7 generazioni sono loro al 90%.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.


Non insisto.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Isacco, Tobia, Micol.
> Tutti nomi italianissimi da generazioni.
> Spesso ci si scorda che le comunità ebraiche sono lo zoccolo duro delle famiglie storiche nelle città. A Roma gli ultimi romani de Roma da 7 generazioni sono loro al 90%.


ma anche maria, anna, giuseppe, tommaso, matteo, ecc...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> seguo poco anche io, a volte qualcosa lo leggo su fb


Lo ho conosciuto. 
E calcola che a me gli imprenditori, pure quelli stile cottimo bergamasco, a pelle piacciono.
Lui lo trovo un commerciale mediocre che ha avuto culo e che si crede un padreterno perché manipola concetti semplici per menti ancor più semplici.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Più che altro ricordo un gran giro di tessuti, tipo il velluto che era veramente velluto, ho delle foto di mia madre da giovane con una giacca in velluto a coste, gonna e altro (non ho la foto davanti perchè son tutte diapo), ma era elegante e semplice al contempo.


In quello bei tempi. Per un vestito dal sarto non spendevi 2000 euro.


----------



## ivanl (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In quello bei tempi. Per un vestito dal sarto non spendevi 2000 euro.


quando ero ragazzino, mi ricordo che accompagnavo mio padre quando andava dal sarto a farsi fare i vestiti e le camicie...abiti per il lavoro quotidiano, non roba da cerimonia. Ora credo sia impensabile


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Scusa ma il gossip non lo seguo. E Briatore é il classico esempio di commerciante che si crede imprenditore.


Neanch'io seguo lui e tutto il resto simile a lui, ma questi sono ovunque.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma anche maria, anna, giuseppe, tommaso, matteo, ecc...


Si certo. Ma c'è un motivo storico.
Nel 1400 l'inquisizione (che tranne in Spagna non era male), chiese ai catechisti di non battezzare i bambini se non con nomi biblici. Ovviamente questo discorso uno riguardava gli ebrei, ma tutti i _conversi_, ossia quelli che si convertirono (spesso per finta), scelsero nomi del vecchio testamento.
Se guardi i nomi dell'epoca di Dante (Bellincione, Cacciaguida, ecc.), e quelli di 150/200 anni dopo salta all'occhio.


----------



## Martoriato (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se mia figlia ha passato mesi in Dad, con alcuni compagni che manco riuscivano a collegarsi, ha svolto l'esame di terza media in cameretta e mio nipote si è laureato non uscendo dalla stanza.
> Di che istruzione stiamo parlando?
> Dei tutorial su YouTube?
> Dei fogliettini appesi al monitor per superare le interrogazioni senza aver studiato?
> ...


lei guarda al suo orticello,non pensa in grande. Osservi il grafico dell’ S&P 500. Inconfutabile.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In quello bei tempi. Per un vestito dal sarto non spendevi 2000 euro.





ivanl ha detto:


> quando ero ragazzino, mi ricordo che accompagnavo mio padre quando andava dal sarto a farsi fare i vestiti e le camicie...abiti per il lavoro quotidiano, non roba da cerimonia. Ora credo sia impensabile


Mia nonna era sarta.
Aveva la Singer a pedale, e una stanza piena di tessuti.
Era pieno di signore, ma anche uomini, che svolgevano lavori di sartoria in casa.
Io non ricordo che mia nonna lavorasse con rabbia, perchè aveva meno soldi di altri, aveva passione in quello che faceva. Il suo film preferito era "La principessa Sissi" ma mica per la storia, si incantava a guardare gli abiti. Ogni tanto mio padre nascondeva 50.000 lire sotto la macchina da cucire, senza dire niente.

Adesso o atelier o cinesi.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mia nonna era sarta.
> Aveva la Singer a pedale, e una stanza piena di tessuti.
> Era pieno di signore, ma anche uomini, che svolgevano lavori di sartoria in casa.
> Io non ricordo che mia nonna lavorasse con rabbia, perchè aveva meno soldi di altri, aveva passione in quello che faceva. Il suo film preferito era "La principessa Sissi" ma mica per la storia, si incantava a guardare gli abiti. Ogni tanto mio padre nascondeva 50.000 lire sotto la macchina da cucire, senza dire niente.
> ...


Cavolo la singer a pedale, un'opera d'arte di legno e ferro..ho ancora nelle orecchie il cigolio della ruota e quante volte ho sistemato la cinghia...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cavolo la singer a pedale, un'opera d'arte di legno e ferro..ho ancora nelle orecchie il cigolio della ruota e quante volte ho sistemato la cinghia...


Io ce l ho qui in taverna...come ricordo...
Anche la mia mamma la usava...
Che bei tempi...


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Scusa ma il gossip non lo seguo. E Briatore é il classico esempio di commerciante che si crede imprenditore.


Qui sbagli, nella vita ci vuole testa e culo e lui ne ha da vendere in tutti e due i casi  però in f1 ha fatto scuola su come gestire una squadra di auto da  corsa . 
Ha un patrimonio che fa invidia  a molti che si credono imprenditori.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Gattara28 ha detto:


> Mio padre avrebbe voluto chiamarmi Ascenza. E io sono del '94. In tal caso, Aqua sarebbe stato un nome bellissimo


Mi fa senso leggere qualcuno che è nato dopo l’80.
Dovrebbero vietare di scriverlo.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ce l ho qui in taverna...come ricordo...
> Anche la mia mamma la usava...
> Che bei tempi...


E scommetto che basterebbe una spolverata e un po d'olio  e sarebbe pronta all'uso .


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mia nonna era sarta.
> Aveva la Singer a pedale, e una stanza piena di tessuti.
> Era pieno di signore, ma anche uomini, che svolgevano lavori di sartoria in casa.
> Io non ricordo che mia nonna lavorasse con rabbia, perchè aveva meno soldi di altri, aveva passione in quello che faceva. Il suo film preferito era "La principessa Sissi" ma mica per la storia, si incantava a guardare gli abiti. Ogni tanto mio padre nascondeva 50.000 lire sotto la macchina da cucire, senza dire niente.
> ...


Anche mia madre, sarta anche lei, ha la Singer. Tuttora la usa, per riparazioni che può fare a casa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi fa senso leggere qualcuno che è nato dopo l’80.
> Dovrebbero vietare di scriverlo.


Per la nostra autostima, sì.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E scommetto che basterebbe una spolverata e un po d'olio  e sarebbe pronta all'uso .


Si ma chi è capace ormai di usarla???


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per la nostra autostima, sì.


Sei d’accordo con me? Proponiamo un referenforum? Volete voi, siano tagliati i diti, a tutti gli utenti che, se nati dopo il 1980 d.c., lo scrivono?


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sei d’accordo con me? Proponiamo un referenforum? Volete voi, siano tagliati i diti, a tutti gli utenti che, se nati dopo il 1980 d.c., lo scrivono?


Sottoscrivo!


----------



## Gattara28 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mi fa senso leggere qualcuno che è nato dopo l’80.
> Dovrebbero vietare di scriverlo.


Era per far capire quanto sia vecchio mentalmente mio padre nonostante la giovane età


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sul podio della lista di nomi che i miei avevano pensato per me c'era Consuelo, fortemente desiderato da mio padre.
> Questo lo sapete solo voi e qualcuno che non c'è più. Quindi potrei anche uccidervi


Non è male a dire il vero ma preferisco decisamente il tuo attuale.
Che ti si adatta perfettamente.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che sta nascendo la tendenza a dare nomi neutri, caso mai la creatura da adulta decidesse di cambiare sesso o restare un po’ e un po’.


Secondo me questa cosa la pensano veramente poche persone. 
Non dico non ci siano, ma veramente pensare a una tendenza mi sembra esagerato.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Biblico.
> Tutto sommato meglio di Kevin.


L'unico con questo nome che conosco è nigeriano.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma chi è capace ormai di usarla???


Mia figlia. Ma preferisce la sua Paff


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'unico con questo nome che conosco è nigeriano.


Conosco un infinità di ragazzi chiamati Kevin...
Purtroppo....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me questa cosa la pensano veramente poche persone.
> Non dico non ci siano, ma veramente pensare a una tendenza mi sembra esagerato.


Ho scritto “sta nascendo“, come si evolverà non lo sa nessun*


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il cugino di una mia amica si chiama isacco...


Ebreo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia. Ma preferisce la sua Paff


Complimenti!


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Isacco, Tobia, Micol.
> Tutti nomi italianissimi da generazioni.
> Spesso ci si scorda che le comunità ebraiche sono lo zoccolo duro delle famiglie storiche nelle città. A Roma gli ultimi romani de Roma da 7 generazioni sono loro al 90%.


Anche Davide.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ce l ho qui in taverna...come ricordo...
> Anche la mia mamma la usava...
> Che bei tempi...


Anche mia nonna aveva la singer a pedale
Mia mamma l’ha usata tanto


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui sbagli, nella vita ci vuole testa e culo e lui ne ha da vendere in tutti e due i casi  però in f1 ha fatto scuola su come gestire una squadra di auto da  corsa .
> Ha un patrimonio che fa invidia  a molti che si credono imprenditori.


Anche Rihanna ha un patrimonio di 1,7B.
Ma il capannonaro brianzolo mi piace di più.
Ha piu senso.
L'invidia non é il mio ambito operativo. Io analizzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anche Davide.


David. Davide lo usano tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Galletto con una Gallina!


Certo in alternativa Gallo nel pollaio


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mia nonna era sarta.
> Aveva la Singer a pedale, e una stanza piena di tessuti.
> Era pieno di signore, ma anche uomini, che svolgevano lavori di sartoria in casa.
> Io non ricordo che mia nonna lavorasse con rabbia, perchè aveva meno soldi di altri, aveva passione in quello che faceva. Il suo film preferito era "La principessa Sissi" ma mica per la storia, si incantava a guardare gli abiti. Ogni tanto mio padre nascondeva 50.000 lire sotto la macchina da cucire, senza dire niente.
> ...


Noi abbiamo la sarta ancora in condominio. 
Botta di fortuna.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> David. Davide lo usano tutti.


No David non si può sentire 
Davide è un così bel nome...con la e...non senza ..
Sto vizio di togliere le vocali


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> David. Davide lo usano tutti.


Sì, David. Poi si fan chiamare Davide. 
Conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Complimenti!


Ha fatto tutto da sola. Io attacco giusto i bottoni, facendo grumi.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cavolo la singer a pedale, un'opera d'arte di legno e ferro..ho ancora nelle orecchie il cigolio della ruota e quante volte ho sistemato la cinghia...


C'è ancora da mio padre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fretta di tutto tranne che di curare chi sta male, stanno facendo un casino dietro l'altro
> le cose devono svolgersi più in fretta ma male


Fretta per risolvere velocemente. 
Purtroppo non si vuole/può rinunciare a nulla, le conseguenze sono inevitabili


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fretta per risolvere velocemente.
> Purtroppo non si vuole/può rinunciare a nulla, le conseguenze sono inevitabili


A me tutto sembra tranne che vogliano risolvere velocemente


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sei d’accordo con me? Proponiamo un referenforum? Volete voi, siano tagliati i diti, a tutti gli utenti che, se nati dopo il 1980 d.c., lo scrivono?


Le dita 
Non i diti


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto “sta nascendo“, come si evolverà non lo sa nessun*


Nella classe di mia figlia c'una fluida. 
Ha cambiato il nome, di fa chiamare diversamente da quello di battesimo. 
Sì risolve semplicemente così.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fretta per risolvere velocemente.
> Purtroppo non si vuole/può rinunciare a nulla, le conseguenze sono inevitabili


Fretta per sciatteria.
Te lo dico per esperienza di questi giorni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me tutto sembra tranne che vogliano risolvere velocemente


I ricercatori si impegnano, e ci vuole il suo tempo per trovare la quadra. 
La gente pensa sia facile ma non è così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fretta per sciatteria.
> Te lo dico per esperienza di questi giorni.


Cosa intendi per sciatteria


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I ricercatori si impegnano, e ci vuole il suo tempo per trovare la quadra.
> La gente pensa sia facile ma non è così.


Ah non lo so
Io sono di natura non mi fido


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me tutto sembra tranne che vogliano risolvere velocemente


Io se avessi interessi personali in questa vicenda farei di tutto per tirarla in lungo. Non so voi,  ma un'opportunità così quando ricapita?
Non ne ho purtroppo, se no vi racconterei un sacco di balle..


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia sorella parlava col marito dicendogli che aveva sbagliato, da giovane, a non restare nell'esercito dopo il militare
> ma mio cognato è del '66 e a fine anni 80 viveva solo, nessuno gli rompeva le palle, il lavoro non era un problema
> chi glielo faceva fare di infilarsi in un mondo di regole e gerarchie come quello dell'esercito? tanti sono rimasti per opportunismo
> ma lui aveva più opportunità fuori, non era come adesso
> ...


con quelli che conosco che, potendo tornare indietro, firmerebbero per rimanere nell'esercito ci riempio veramente il mare.   peraltro la più parte sono soggetti che sopravvivono più che altro e che se fossero rimasti in divisa, oggi sarebbero in pensione o quasi.   con un mensile di tutto rispetto


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah non lo so
> Io sono di natura non mi fido


Pensa da quanti anni cercano la cura per il cancro. 
Se esistesse farebbero un sacco di soldi


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> con quelli che conosco che, potendo tornare indietro, firmerebbero per rimanere nell'esercito ci riempio veramente il mare.   peraltro la più parte sono soggetti che veramente ora sopravvivono più che altro e che se fossero rimasti in divisa, oggi sarebbero in pensione o quasi.   con un mensile di tutto rispetto


No lui continua a dire che nell’esercito non ci sarebbe rimasto 
Ma neanche io eh
Troppi problemi con le gerarchie 
Mentre ho carissimi amici nell’esercito e delle FF.OO. Che hanno fatto carte false per entrare
Ma anche lì è finito il bengodi


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per sciatteria


Quando fai le cose con una scala di priorità inadeguata. 
Se anteponi valutazioni economiche,  opportunismi politici,  conflitti tra baronie e meschinità di bottega al bene comune operi in maniera sciatta.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensa da quanti anni cercano la cura per il cancro.
> Se esistesse farebbero un sacco di soldi


Mh… non lo so
Come dice @danny difficile che  ho ha un business faccia di tutto per farlo finire prima


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io se avessi interessi personali in questa vicenda farei di tutto per tirarla in lungo. Non so voi,  ma un'opportunità così quando ricapita?
> Non ne ho purtroppo, se no vi racconterei un sacco di balle..


Ma infatti non finirà mai a meno che non facciano subentrare qualcosa di diverso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le dita
> Non i diti


Lungi da me “difendere” Pinco, anche perché si difende da solo, pure quando non c’è nulla da cui difendersi.
Ma era chiaro che era un errore voluto per scherzare.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensa da quanti anni cercano la cura per il cancro.
> Se esistesse farebbero un sacco di soldi


I vaccini erano stati pensati per questo. 
Investimenti destinati a finire in niente se non ci fosse stato il Covid e l'opportunità di riciclarli. 
Non dico sia sbagliato. Ripeto: il management delle industrie farmaceutiche ha fatto l'operazione più corretta.  E la borsa ha premiato giustamente il titolo.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lungi da me “difendere” Pinco, anche perché si difende da solo, pure quando non c’è nulla da cui difendersi.
> Ma era chiaro che era un errore voluto per scherzare.


Ma infatti ho messo la faccina che ride


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti non finirà mai a meno che non facciano subentrare qualcosa di diverso


Finisce, finisce. 
Sì spreme il più possibile poi finisce.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando fai le cose con una scala di priorità inadeguata.
> Se anteponi valutazioni economiche,  opportunismi politici,  conflitti tra baronie e meschinità di bottega al bene comune operi in maniera sciatta.


Ma non si può definire sciatteria, un evidentemente interesse personale e incompetenza


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Finisce, finisce.
> Sì spreme il più possibile poi finisce.


Speriamo che finisca in fretta
Sarebbe il terzo compleanno che mi fottono


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mh… non lo so
> Come dice @danny difficile che  ho ha un business faccia di tutto per farlo finire prima


Ma non è buono, quello attuale dei vaccini


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non è buono, quello attuale dei vaccini


Mah
Insomma… a me sembra che girino bei miliardi


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No lui continua a dire che nell’esercito non ci sarebbe rimasto
> Ma neanche io eh
> Troppi problemi con le gerarchie
> Mentre ho carissimi amici nell’esercito e delle FF.OO. Che hanno fatto carte false per entrare
> Ma anche lì è finito il bengodi


Ricordo le case che assegnavano alle famiglie.
Bei tempi.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nella classe di mia figlia c'una fluida.
> Ha cambiato il nome, di fa chiamare diversamente da quello di battesimo.
> Sì risolve semplicemente così.


il problema è che glielo fanno fare


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non si può definire sciatteria, un evidentemente interesse personale e incompetenza


Come preferisci. 
Non è una novità, purtroppo. 
Da tanto tempo va così.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordo le case che assegnavano alle famiglie.
> Bei tempi.


Mio zio entrò in Accademia a 15 anni
Era del 1940
Si fece tutto il sud negli anni 70 nei corpi speciali
Poi approdó ad una caserma in un paesino 
Viveva nell’appartamento sopra la caserma
Credo ci sia stato almeno 20 anni
Alla fine lo mandarono in pensione di prepotenza 
Aveva circa 40 anni di contributi


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che glielo fanno fare


Oggi non puoi opporti. 
Lei lo ha chiesto e ora tutti devono chiamarle col suo nuovo nome maschile.


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che glielo fanno fare


Perché è un problema?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi non puoi opporti.
> Lei lo ha chiesto e ora tutti devono chiamarle col suo nuovo nome maschile.


Finché non la bombardano di ormoni va bene
È quando iniziano con gli interventi chirurgici che poi inizia il casino
Tanti crescendo hanno poi cambiato idea e si sono trovati praticamente mutilati


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah
> Insomma… a me sembra che girino bei miliardi


Minkia!
Deo gratias, e dispiace solo che la moglie sia uscita dal settore. E che cazzo.
Tutte opportunità per fare soldi.
Almeno un vantaggio c'era...
Cinicamente parlando. 
Poi tanto il modo per evitare problemi lo si trovava.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Finché non la bombardano di ormoni va bene
> È quando iniziano con gli interventi chirurgici che poi inizia il casino
> Tanti crescendo hanno poi cambiato idea e si sono trovati praticamente mutilati


Non lo so,  non mi sono interessato così a fondo. 
Sulla questione non ho approfondito.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No lui continua a dire che nell’esercito non ci sarebbe rimasto
> Ma neanche io eh
> Troppi problemi con le gerarchie
> Mentre ho carissimi amici nell’esercito e delle FF.OO. Che hanno fatto carte false per entrare
> Ma anche lì è finito il bengodi


se uno è anarchico di natura, ci sta che non riesca a starci.   però uno un minimo sveglio e con la voglia di studiare, diventa almeno maresciallo e lì gli ordini inizi a darli.   e stranamente quando sei tu a dare ordini, anche la divisa ti piace di più.

la questione del Bengodi è articolata.  anzitutto va considerato, per esempio, come la Polizia che dovrebbe avere un organico di 125mila e che nel 2011 ne aveva 115mila, al 31-12-21 ne avesse 95mila.   con tutte le conseguenze sul carico di lavoro del caso.  è pur vero che oggi loro sono una delle poche categorie che sono sicure di poter andare in pensione a 60-62 anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> I vaccini erano stati pensati per questo.
> Investimenti destinati a finire in niente se non ci fosse stato il Covid e l'opportunità di riciclarli.
> Non dico sia sbagliato. Ripeto: il management delle industrie farmaceutiche ha fatto l'operazione più corretta.  E la borsa ha premiato giustamente il titolo.


Certo era l'unica possibilità. 18 prima fu poterlo usare. 
Ma visto la bassa probabilità che si diffondesse proprio la sars, penso che le ricerche si possano essere fermate a una decina di anni fa.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché è un problema?


perchè è un problema.   perchè non vedo a giro questo approfondimento della questione che sarebbe necessario.   la propria identità è una faccenda delicata.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le dita
> Non i diti


No no…i diti!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è che glielo fanno fare


Vi è un grande problema con i minori. 
Qualsiasi intervento anche istituzionale o progettato deve evitare di fare apparire un ruolo interessante. 
Il ruolo può essere quello del bullo, della vittima del bullo, della vittima di abusi o della persona con identità confusa.
Non solo il ruolo che assicura attenzione viene interpretato, ma viene interpretato con totale identificazione. 
Questo crea gravi danni.
Nella nuova serie di Sex and The City, Just like that, la figlia biologica di Charlotte di dodici anni si dichiara fluida.
A proposito il dialogo più interessante è quello tra Charlotte e il suo amico gay Antony. Antony dice che a quella età vi è confusione e che lui a quattro anni si credeva un gatto. Charlotte risponde che quando la figlia aveva quattro anni lei le aveva messo una ciotola del latte per terra.
Non è questione di accettare la confusione, ma di non consolidarla.
Io a 11 anni volevo essere UN agente della FBI.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah
> Insomma… a me sembra che girino bei miliardi


Ovvio è l'unico studio su quel tipo di virus, iniziato quasi 20 anni fa. Lo hanno ripreso in fretta e buttato sul mercato. In caso contrario  ci saremmo decimati. Un tentativo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No, assolutamente


Lo chiedevo ad Andromeda se era daccordo…


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo era l'unica possibilità. 18 prima fu poterlo usare.
> Ma visto la bassa probabilità che si diffondesse proprio la sars, penso che le ricerche si possano essere fermate a una decina di anni fa.


No, I vaccini attuali a mRna derivano dagli studi per il vaccino antitumorale e terapie geniche, non da quelli della SARS 2002. Sono stati adattati infatti sulla cellula Spike, non sul virus.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come preferisci.
> Non è una novità, purtroppo.
> Da tanto tempo va così.


Sono d'accordo e il peggio deve ancora venire


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo ad Andromeda se era daccordo…


Eliminata risposta


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo in alternativa Gallo nel pollaio


sarai mica gelosa delle galline neh?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> sarai mica gelosa delle galline neh?


 una Pantera non è gelosa delle galline


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un grande problema con i minori.
> Qualsiasi intervento anche istituzionale o progettato deve evitare di fare apparire un ruolo interessante.
> Il ruolo può essere quello del bullo, della vittima del bullo, della vittima di abusi o della persona con identità confusa.
> Non solo il ruolo che assicura attenzione viene interpretato, ma viene interpretato con totale identificazione.
> ...


non ti dico che cosa volevo fare io a 11 anni sennò non mi fate più vivere.

sì la questione è questa.   la disforia di genere esiste, probabilmente da sempre.   ma a 11-12-13 anni nessuno di noi poteva dirsi certo/a di quello che era.    altrimenti, seguendo questa logica potremmo dare il porto d'armi, la patente ed il preservativo già in seconda media.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un grande problema con i minori.
> Qualsiasi intervento anche istituzionale o progettato deve evitare di fare apparire un ruolo interessante.
> Il ruolo può essere quello del bullo, della vittima del bullo, della vittima di abusi o della persona con identità confusa.
> Non solo il ruolo che assicura attenzione viene interpretato, ma viene interpretato con totale identificazione.
> ...


Però a 15 hai già una vita sessuale.
Quindi una maggiore convinzione sulla tua identità di genere puoi essere capace di definirla.
Non dico che sia giusto, ma alcune persone probabilmente ne sentono l'esigenza.
Lo dico perché conosco anche altre specifiche situazioni.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Però a 15 hai già una vita sessuale.
> Quindi una maggiore convinzione sulla tua identità di genere puoi essere capace di definirla.
> Non dico che sia giusto, ma alcune persone probabilmente ne sentono l'esigenza.
> Lo dico perché conosco anche altre specifiche situazioni.


da 11-12 a 15 cambia già un bel pò però la faccenda.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una Pantera non è gelosa delle galline


la pantera di mompracem…ah no quello era la tigre…


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti dico che cosa volevo fare io a 11 anni sennò non mi fate più vivere.
> 
> sì la questione è questa.   la disforia di genere esiste, probabilmente da sempre.   ma a 11-12-13 anni nessuno di noi poteva dirsi certo/a di quello che era.    altrimenti, seguendo questa logica potremmo dare il porto d'armi, la patente ed il preservativo già in seconda media.


Ora me lo dici


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se uno è anarchico di natura, ci sta che non riesca a starci.   però uno un minimo sveglio e con la voglia di studiare, diventa almeno maresciallo e lì gli ordini inizi a darli.   e stranamente quando sei tu a dare ordini, anche la divisa ti piace di più.
> 
> la questione del Bengodi è articolata.  anzitutto va considerato, per esempio, come la Polizia che dovrebbe avere un organico di 125mila e che nel 2011 ne aveva 115mila, al 31-12-21 ne avesse 95mila.   con tutte le conseguenze sul carico di lavoro del caso.  è pur vero che oggi loro sono una delle poche categorie che sono sicure di poter andare in pensione a 60-62 anni


Mio cognato è coglione


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ora me lo dici


L'astronauta


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No no…i diti!!!!


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'astronauta


Ce lo vedo


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti dico che cosa volevo fare io a 11 anni sennò non mi fate più vivere.
> 
> sì la questione è questa.   la disforia di genere esiste, probabilmente da sempre.   ma a 11-12-13 anni nessuno di noi poteva dirsi certo/a di quello che era.    altrimenti, seguendo questa logica potremmo dare il porto d'armi, la patente ed il preservativo già in seconda media.


Il preservativo in seconda media non sarebbe un male.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Però a 15 hai già una vita sessuale.
> Quindi una maggiore convinzione sulla tua identità di genere puoi essere capace di definirla.
> Non dico che sia giusto, ma alcune persone probabilmente ne sentono l'esigenza.
> Lo dico perché conosco anche altre specifiche situazioni.


Però confondi identità di genere con orientamento sessuale?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il preservativo in seconda media non sarebbe un male.


Dai in seconda media la maggior parte dei ragazzini non sa nemmeno di essere al mondo...
Almeno io ho visto i miei figli e i loro amichetti...


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dai in seconda media la maggior parte dei ragazzini non sa nemmeno di essere al mondo...
> Almeno io ho visto i miei figli e i loro amichetti...


dipende... i maschi pensano alle cazzate, io vedo mio nipote di 12 anni, la prima a dargli del coglione è la madre
le femmine invece... vanno controllate un po' di più


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dai in seconda media la maggior parte dei ragazzini non sa nemmeno di essere al mondo...
> Almeno io ho visto i miei figli e i loro amichetti...


Non è esattamente così.


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dai in seconda media la maggior parte dei ragazzini non sa nemmeno di essere al mondo...
> Almeno io ho visto i miei figli e i loro amichetti...


Invece ti posso assicurare che non è così per tutti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non è esattamente così.


Infatti ho parlato per le mie esperienze con i miei figli...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dipende... i maschi pensano alle cazzate, io vedo mio nipote di 12 anni, la prima a dargli del coglione è la madre
> le femmine invece... vanno controllate un po' di più


Ma io con mia figlia...ho un ottimo rapporto di fiducia...
Infatti dice che è più severa sua zia di sua madre...
Nel limite le ho sempre fatto fare di tutto...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti ho parlato per le mie esperienze con i miei figli...


Vi è una differenza notevole anche in base all’ambiente sociale. In ambiente sociale più basso vi è uno sviluppo della sessualità anticipata rispetto ad ambienti più elevati.
Dipende da molti aspetti e aspettative.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però confondi identità di genere con orientamento sessuale?


No, intendo dire che si fa sesso a 15 anni. 
E quindi si hanno anche idee molto più chiare di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, intendo dire che si fa sesso a 15 anni.
> E quindi si hanno anche idee molto più chiare di sé.


Quindi avere attrazione è fare sesso con partner del sesso genetico fa sentire l’appartenenza al sesso opposto?


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è una differenza notevole anche in base all’ambiente sociale. In ambiente sociale più basso vi è uno sviluppo della sessualità anticipata rispetto ad ambienti più elevati.
> Dipende da molti aspetti e aspettative.


Secondo me questa cosa è ampiamente superata.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi avere attrazione è fare sesso con partner del sesso genetico fa sentire l’appartenenza al sesso opposto?


No, fare sesso è una fase di crescita dell'individuo che perfeziona la consapevolezza della sua identità.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No David non si può sentire
> Davide è un così bel nome...con la e...non senza ..
> Sto vizio di togliere le vocali


David é ebraico. DavidE è la storpiatura.
Io sono sempre stato uno di quelli che pensa che i nomi quando li traduci perdono qualcosa. Genevieve è un nome meraviglioso in francese, Genoveffa fa schifo. Comunque de gustibus.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, David. Poi si fan chiamare Davide.
> Conosco.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


>


Non posso dire esattamente di cosa sto parlando qui


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma chi è capace ormai di usarla???


Ma che ce vò? 
Io la macchina di nonna da piccolo la usavo. Certo non ai suoi livelli, ma mia sorella La piccola si cuciva da sola i vestiti delle bambole per giocare alla stilista.
Poi oh, le nonne sono depositarie di arti arcane e misteriose. Come deve essere.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non posso dire esattamente di cosa sto parlando qui


Visto che fai il nudista Immagino di piselli spuntati


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Io vorrei avere la macchina per cucire. Ci fosse spazio. È utile. Anche solo per non stare lì ad attaccare male con l'ago  il solito bottone che si stacca.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Visto che fai il nudista Immagino di piselli spuntati


No, no. Se no ne parlerei.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> David é ebraico. DavidE è la storpiatura.
> Io sono sempre stato uno di quelli che pensa che i nomi quando li traduci perdono qualcosa. Genevieve è un nome meraviglioso in francese, Genoveffa fa schifo. Comunque de gustibus.


.....
Ok l ho italianizzato...
Se lo americanizzi è David...

Al di là della connotazione religiosa...
Che non volevo toccare...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che ce vò?
> Io la macchina di nonna da piccolo la usavo. Certo non ai suoi livelli, ma mia sorella La piccola si cuciva da sola i vestiti delle bambole per giocare alla stilista.
> Poi oh, le nonne sono depositarie di arti arcane e misteriose. Come deve essere.


Domani ti porto da cucire qualcosa e voglio vederti all opera.
.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io vorrei avere la macchina per cucire. Ci fosse spazio. È utile. Anche solo per non stare lì ad attaccare male con l'ago  il solito bottone che si stacca.


a parte che quelle di adesso sono piccole e portatili
ma come si attacca un bottone con la macchina da cucire?


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a parte che quelle di adesso sono piccole e portatili
> ma come si attacca un bottone con la macchina da cucire?


Boh. Ci sono dei tutorial on line in proposito.
Mai fatto, ovviamente. Mi dicono si possa fare, magari no.
Non credo che con quella di mia nonna si riesca, è ancora a pedale. 
Quelle piccole non sono una cattiva idea in effetti. 
Ma non avrei proprio lo spazio neppure per quelle.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. Ci sono dei tutorial on line in proposito.
> Mai fatto, ovviamente. Mi dicono si possa fare, magari no.
> Non credo che con quella di mia nonna si riesca, è ancora a pedale.
> Quelle piccole non sono una cattiva idea in effetti.
> Ma non avrei proprio lo spazio neppure per quelle.


mia mamma ne ha tre di macchine da cucire
la vecchia a pedali che era di mia nonna (la suocera di mia mamma)
una elettrica "normale" e una più piccola sempre elettrica
con la quale cuce le stoffe moderne, microfibra, ecc... che sono sottili ed elastiche
però ha sempre attaccato i bottoni a mano


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Domani ti porto da cucire qualcosa e voglio vederti all opera.
> .


È una vita che non lo faccio comunque a macchina che ci vuole? Basta andare dritti


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Boh. Ci sono dei tutorial on line in proposito.
> Mai fatto, ovviamente. Mi dicono si possa fare, magari no.
> Non credo che con quella di mia nonna si riesca, è ancora a pedale.
> Quelle piccole non sono una cattiva idea in effetti.
> Ma non avrei proprio lo spazio neppure per quelle.


C’è una funzione e un piedino apposito. 
Non lo usa nessuno, se non una confezionista che deve mettere i bottoni a cinquanta camicie. Per un paio di bottoni è più rapido a mano.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma ne ha tre di macchine da cucire
> la vecchia a pedali che era di mia nonna (la suocera di mia mamma)
> una elettrica "normale" e una più piccola sempre elettrica
> con la quale cuce le stoffe moderne, microfibra, ecc... che sono sottili ed elastiche
> però ha sempre attaccato i bottoni a mano


Non ne ho la minima idea, so che ci sono dei piedino apposta, ma non se si adattano a tutte. Io i bottoni li attacco a mano, per le lavorazioni passiamo alla sarta di casa. Ho visto questa cosa cercando dei tutorial su come attaccare meglio i bottoni.


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è una funzione e un piedino apposito.
> Non lo usa nessuno, se non una confezionista che deve mettere i bottoni a cinquanta camicie. Per un paio di bottoni è più rapido a mano.


Ecco, hai già risposto tu.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non ne ho la minima idea, so che ci sono dei piedino apposta, ma non se si adattano a tutte. Io i bottoni li attacco a mano, per le lavorazioni passiamo alla sarta di casa. Ho visto questa cosa cercando dei tutorial su come attaccare meglio i bottoni.


brunetta ci ha tolto la curiosità


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> .....
> Ok l ho italianizzato...
> Se lo americanizzi è David...
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzo c'entra?    
David non è americano, è ebraico.
E si legge Davíd, non DEvid.  
Esattamente come Micha-el o Samu-el o Rafa-el non sono anglicizzazioni.  
Zappa.
La prossima volta che scrivi che godo a trattare la gente come scemi, ti insulto male


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È una vita che non lo faccio comunque a macchina che ci vuole? Basta andare dritti


Okk mi fido


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra?
> David non è americano, è ebraico.
> E si legge Davíd, non DEvid.
> Esattamente come Micha-el o Samu-el o Rafa-el non sono anglicizzazioni.
> ...


dai su è come mass media o nike o plus


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma ne ha tre di macchine da cucire
> la vecchia a pedali che era di mia nonna (la suocera di mia mamma)
> una elettrica "normale" e una più piccola sempre elettrica
> con la quale cuce le stoffe moderne, microfibra, ecc... che sono sottili ed elastiche
> però ha sempre attaccato i bottoni a mano


Con quella elettrica quest'estate che ovviamente a Lampedusa non c'era niente neanche nei negozi, mi sono cucito da solo Il telone per coprire la barca.
Mi sono comprato la macchina per cucire, la pistola per sparare gli occhielli e lo spray per impermeabilizzare la stoffa. A Pasqua ci torno, la scopro e vi dico se ha tenuto


----------



## ivanl (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dai su è come mass media o nike o plus


quelli che pronunciano 'plas' li brucerei con un lanciafiamme


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con quella elettrica quest'estate che ovviamente a Lampedusa non c'era niente neanche nei negozi, mi sono cucito da solo Il telone per coprire la barca.
> Mi sono comprato la macchina per cucire, la pistola per sparare gli occhielli e lo spray per impermeabilizzare la stoffa. A Pasqua ci torno, la scopro e vi dico se ha tenuto


ma che omino di casa


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dai su è come mass media o nike o plus


Ho capito. Ma sempre io devo fare la parte del grammarnazi?


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> quelli che pronunciano 'plas' li brucerei con un lanciafiamme


pensa mio cognato che vendeva la roba della juice plàs    lo volevo morto


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma sempre io devo fare la parte del grammarnazi?


prima ho corretto "i diti" a pinco
li so rompere anch'io i coglioni


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> quelli che pronunciano 'plas' li brucerei con un lanciafiamme


 è il secondo principale motivo futile per cui licenzio la gente. Il primo, che però rimane imbattuto sulla distanza, é mangiarsi le unghie.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> prima ho corretto "i diti" a pinco
> li so rompere anch'io i coglioni


Ti cedo Lo scettro volentieri


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra?
> David non è americano, è ebraico.
> E si legge Davíd, non DEvid.
> Esattamente come Micha-el o Samu-el o Rafa-el non sono anglicizzazioni.
> ...



Va bene hai ragione...
Sull origine hai perfettamente ragione...


Sul fatto che poi lo puoi italianizzare o americanizzare no...
Io avevo un amico che all anagrafe era David ma ...si pronunciava Devid....cazz così non si può sentire ...


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che omino di casa


Ma guarda che in realtà farebbe anche parte delle abituali attitudini alla meccanica di un uomo. 
Restauri una moto,  una bici,  un'auto... Rifai la, selleria da solo. Per esempio.
Figo.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma guarda che in realtà farebbe anche parte delle abituali attitudini alla meccanica di un uomo.
> Restauri una moto,  una bici,  un'auto... Rifai la, selleria da solo. Per esempio.
> Figo.


volendo sì, sono lavori manuali


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma chi è capace ormai di usarla???


Basta provare


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il preservativo in seconda media non sarebbe un male.


tu dici?


----------



## Marjanna (12 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo la sarta ancora in condominio.
> Botta di fortuna.


Italiana?



perplesso ha detto:


> non ti dico che cosa volevo fare io a 11 anni sennò non mi fate più vivere.


cecchino?



omicron ha detto:


> ma che omino di casa


quindi sei una donna


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> quindi sei una donna


----------



## Marjanna (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


@Nocciola @Lostris


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Nocciola @Lostris


----------



## Marjanna (12 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Sono loro che hanno detto per prime che sei donna.


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ah si?


----------



## Lostris (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Nocciola @Lostris


Confermo!


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene hai ragione...
> Sull origine hai perfettamente ragione...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mia nonna era sarta.
> Aveva la Singer a pedale, e una stanza piena di tessuti.
> Era pieno di signore, ma anche uomini, che svolgevano lavori di sartoria in casa.
> Io non ricordo che mia nonna lavorasse con rabbia, perchè aveva meno soldi di altri, aveva passione in quello che faceva. Il suo film preferito era "La principessa Sissi" ma mica per la storia, si incantava a guardare gli abiti. Ogni tanto mio padre nascondeva 50.000 lire sotto la macchina da cucire, senza dire niente.
> ...


la vecchia singer a pedale...... anche mia mamma ce l'ha ancora e guai a chi gliela tocca, ma ormai fa da soprammobile troppo anziana per usarla, facile che gli resta un dito cucito  su di un'orlo se ci prova


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> la vecchia singer a pedale...... anche mia mamma ce l'ha ancora e guai a chi gliela tocca, ma ormai fa da soprammobile troppo anziana per usarla, facile che gli resta un dito cucito  su di un'orlo se ci prova


Mia suocera quando l’artrosi non le divora le mani, cuce ancora con la Singer a Pedale. 
Mi fa tutti gli orli e mi gira i colli delle camicie che non hanno le bacchette.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mia suocera quando l’artrosi non le divora le mani, cuce ancora con la Singer a Pedale.
> Mi fa tutti gli orli e mi gira i colli delle camicie che non hanno le bacchette.


belle cose.... oggi a me tocca andare in giro alla ricerca di qualcuno che ancora fa sto "mestiere" oppure dai cinesi che in 10 minuti fanno e disfano (a volte alla carlona).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


>


Ecco... perfetto


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> belle cose.... oggi a me tocca andare in giro alla ricerca di qualcuno che ancora fa sto "mestiere" oppure dai cinesi che in 10 minuti fanno e disfano (a volte alla carlona).


finchè mi dura ho mia mamma, poi per fortuna c'è mia cugina


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> finchè mi dura ho mia mamma, poi per fortuna c'è mia cugina


beata te ...
io ho mia mamma che tra artrosi e il vederci meno è un terno al lotto
avevo una zia pratica anche lei e sartina da giovane....oggi non vede più un cacchio, probabilmente anche dovuto al fatto che ha fatto per una vita la sartina
quindi prego i miei maschi di comprarsi le taglie giuste oppure mi avvalgo dei cinessi, qui sarte non ne trovo ,magari qualcuno che lavora in casa di straforo c'è, ma non ne ho qui intorno


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> beata te ...
> io ho mia mamma che tra artrosi e il vederci meno è un terno al lotto
> avevo una zia pratica anche lei e sartina da giovane....oggi non vede più un cacchio, probabilmente anche dovuto al fatto che ha fatto per una vita la sartina
> quindi prego i miei maschi di comprarsi le taglie giuste oppure mi avvalgo dei cinessi, qui sarte non ne trovo ,magari qualcuno che lavora in casa di straforo c'è, ma non ne ho qui intorno


mia mamma al momento fa poco e niente, ma un orlo ai pantaloni di coniuge che ha le gambe corte
o cambiare un elastico
ancora ce la fa
mia cugina invece cuce e ricama
e lei è giovane quindi per ora sto a posto
e finchè non si trasferisce c'è anche una bravissima sarta
che mi ha sistemato un paio di vestiti e alcune giacche
per ora sto a posto  che mi duri
io al massimo metto un bottone


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma al momento fa poco e niente, ma un orlo ai pantaloni di coniuge che ha le gambe corte
> o cambiare un elastico
> ancora ce la fa
> mia cugina invece cuce e ricama
> ...


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

in compenso faccio magie sul forum come ho fatto a rispondere cosi sotto il QUOTE... mah


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> idem, metto un bottone con le varie smadonnate STATE ATTENTI CAZZO



se penso che mia nonna faceva tutto... cuciva, ricamava, faceva la maglia...


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se penso che mia nonna faceva tutto... cuciva, ricamava, faceva la maglia...


sciarpe di lana (che puntualmente infeltrivo in lavatrice). cappellini ( che nessuno metteva ) , centrini a go go (che non sapevo mai dove cazzo metterli ), completini ai neonati dei vicini anche se non li conosceva, erano talmemnte veloci nello sferruzzare che andavano in pallagli occhi a guardarle tra nonne e zie


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sciarpe di lana (che puntualmente infeltrivo in lavatrice). cappellini ( che nessuno metteva ) , centrini a go go (che non sapevo mai dove cazzo metterli ), completini ai neonati dei vicini anche se non li conosceva, erano talmemnte veloci nello sferruzzare che andavano in pallagli occhi a guardarle tra nonne e zie


lei faceva proprio golf, calzettoni, faceva anche gli scaldamuscoli, ovviamente anche le sciarpe
i centrini che ho a casa li ha ricamati tutti lei


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei faceva proprio golf, calzettoni, faceva anche gli scaldamuscoli, ovviamente anche le sciarpe
> i centrini che ho a casa li ha ricamati tutti lei


si oggi solo qualche nonna in gamba e in età ancora giusta e senza rognette  lo fa , opure 
CENTRI COMMERCIALI  ogni qualità, ogni prezzo


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si oggi solo qualche nonna in gamba e in età ancora giusta e senza rognette  lo fa , opure
> CENTRI COMMERCIALI  ogni qualità, ogni prezzo


io no grazie
la lana non la tollero  mi gratto manco avessi la rogna


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io no grazie
> la lana non la tollero  mi gratto manco avessi la rogna


beh questo pure io, quelle poche volte che ho osato prendere la lana  ho sempre comunque messo sotto magliette di cotone con maniche lunghe per evitare effetto pizzico


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Italiana?


sì.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> beh questo pure io, quelle poche volte che ho osato prendere la lana  ho sempre comunque messo sotto magliette di cotone con maniche lunghe per evitare effetto pizzico


Siete sicuri fosse lana buona?
Io metto maglioni di lana e assolutamente non ho problemi.
Alcuni tipi di lana sono abbastanza ruvidi, come la Shetland, ma ho dei magnifici maglioni fatti anche con questa e li indosso con la tee shirt.
La lana porta notevoli vantaggi rispetto al sintetico, che non sopporto, in quanto è poco traspirante se lavorato a trama sottile, pesante se a maglia grossa, freddo di suo e poco piacevole al tatto.
Guardate fattura e composizione del prodotto, i coloranti usati etc.
Oggi anche molti prodotti di lana sono fatti con materiale riciclato e spesso a dare problemi di tollerabilità sono proprio le sostanze chimiche usate nella produzione e lavorazione, magari non condotta con criteri adeguati.
io mi rifornivo da un produttore che però adesso ha chiuso.
La lana non è più un materiale molto interessante dal punto di vista commerciale, ma è anche vero che è un prodotto più costoso rispetto ai vari sintetici. Almeno quando ha un filato lungo ed è vergine.


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2022)

la lana è Satana pure per me...l'unica che sopporto (comunque con sotto una camicia) è il cachemire. Ma nulla che sia a contatto anche minimo con la pelle


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la lana è Satana pure per me...l'unica che sopporto (comunque con sotto una camicia) è il *cachemire*. Ma nulla che sia a contatto anche minimo con la pelle


Che è una lana di capra.
Fa parte delle lane molto morbide.
E' particolare come sia la più apprezzata oggi (anche se è molto diffusa nei marchi da centri commerciale ormai solo nella variante rigenerata).
Io ho un cappotto di lana di Vigogna, si dice che sia più morbido del cashmere.
Quello che noto nei cappotti per esempio è che:
quelli invernali in lana riciclata dei marchi economici fast fashion sono molto rigidi e pesanti
quelli in pura lana vergine di qualche anno fa sono morbidi e leggeri
ovviamente se in cashmere o vigogna molto più morbidi e piacevoli al tatto.
E ovviamente nessun pippiolino, grazie al filato lungo.
Secondo me negli anni hanno messo in giro dei filati di scarsa qualità, anche con marchi costosi.


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Siete sicuri fosse lana buona?
> Io metto maglioni di lana e assolutamente non ho problemi.
> Alcuni tipi di lana sono abbastanza ruvidi, come la Shetland, ma ho dei magnifici maglioni fatti anche con questa e li indosso con la tee shirt.
> La lana porta notevoli vantaggi rispetto al sintetico, che non sopporto, in quanto è poco traspirante se lavorato a trama sottile, pesante se a maglia grossa, freddo di suo e poco piacevole al tatto.
> ...


si probabilmente ho  comperato maglioni di bassa qualità a volte anche pagandoli più del valore degli stessi, ma francamente me ne intendo poco e quindi mi fregherebbero comunque anche spendendo tre volte tanto.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si probabilmente ho  comperato maglioni di bassa qualità a volte anche pagandoli più del valore degli stessi, ma francamente me ne intendo poco e quindi mi fregherebbero comunque anche spendendo tre volte tanto.


Capitato anche a me.
Il fatto è che il mercato ormai dà sempre meno importanza alla qualità dei tessuti e filati.
Anche a me è capitato di sentirmi grattare con alcuni prodotti in lana.
Il vero problema è che i prodotti in lana sono sempre meno richiesti e trovarli a un prezzo accettabile e di buona qualità con gli anni risulta veramente sempre più difficile.


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2022)

si vive benissimo anche senza


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> si vive benissimo anche senza


A me quando mia figlia era neonata, ha fatto piacerissimo avere miliardi di golfini e scarpe fatte dalla bisnonna. É stato molto tenero metterglieli.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Siete sicuri fosse lana buona?
> Io metto maglioni di lana e assolutamente non ho problemi.
> Alcuni tipi di lana sono abbastanza ruvidi, come la Shetland, ma ho dei magnifici maglioni fatti anche con questa e li indosso con la tee shirt.
> La lana porta notevoli vantaggi rispetto al sintetico, che non sopporto, in quanto è poco traspirante se lavorato a trama sottile, pesante se a maglia grossa, freddo di suo e poco piacevole al tatto.
> ...


 Non me ne intendo proprio 
Ma a me sono i pelini che danno fastidio 
Ho un maglione di lana molto sottile e molto caldo e quello lo metto volentieri
Ma gli altri mi danno fastidio


----------



## Cattivik (14 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> in compenso faccio magie sul forum come ho fatto a rispondere cosi sotto il QUOTE... mah



[/QUO*i*TE]

perchè per sbaglio nella chiusura del quote hai messo quella *i* in grassetto evidenziata in rosso e il programma trova l'apertura del tag [QUOTE...] ma non la sua chiusura [/QUOTE] dunque interpreta il tuo commento come facente parte del quote...

Cattivik html


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Gennaio 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> [/QUO*i*TE]
> 
> perchè per sbaglio nella chiusura del quote hai messo quella *i* in grassetto evidenziata in rosso e il programma trova l'apertura del tag [QUOTE...] ma non la sua chiusura


 dunque interpreta il tuo commento come facente parte del quote...

Cattivik html
[/QUOTE]
ah ok niente magia
solo rinco


----------



## Marjanna (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Siete sicuri fosse lana buona?
> Io metto maglioni di lana e assolutamente non ho problemi.
> Alcuni tipi di lana sono abbastanza ruvidi, come la Shetland, ma ho dei magnifici maglioni fatti anche con questa e li indosso con la tee shirt.
> La lana porta notevoli vantaggi rispetto al sintetico, che non sopporto, in quanto è poco traspirante se lavorato a trama sottile, pesante se a maglia grossa, freddo di suo e poco piacevole al tatto.
> ...


Ma quella c'era un tempo. Io ricordo in montagna, lupetto rosso in lana a collo alto, canotta di lana  calze di lana e sopra la tuta da sci. E fin la ancora ci reggevo. Ma la berretta di lana.... E comunque un freddo, altro che qua che giran tutti ignudi 365 giorni l'anno. I guanti duri che a stento ci piegavi le dita. Praticamente eri un robot. E in tutto ciò il terrore le prime volte di fare la figura di merda e prendersi una randellata sui denti quando ti porgevano il "seggiolino" (non mi ricordo il nome) allo skilift.
Adesso pure l'assicurazione...


----------



## Cattivik (14 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ah ok niente magia
> solo rinco


Naaaa niente rinco... cose che capitano...

Cattivik


----------

